# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Martin Fowler

## littlemo

I read the spoilers for the end of March, people are saying they are on press office, but they are also on ********* Eastenders if people can't get that which I can't. They look great! However I am surprised Martin is so angry about Sonia being concerned for her daughters welfare. 

This is what I read, it's not in exact detail, if you want to know exact details, go onto one of the websites mentioned. This is the week in a nutshell, After reading  about Chloe's adopted parents being killed in the paper, Sonia decides to go to the funeral. She is concerned about Chloe, and wants to check she is being looked after properly. Martin tries to talk her out of it (probably because he feels it will be to painful for her). Sonia goes to the funeral and is surprised to see Chloe there. She lies about who she is to get information from the person with Chloe (probably her adopted gran). Then when Sonia tells Martin she has seen her, he is really angry with her, he shouts that Chloe is not their daughter anymore, and he storms out of the house. The next day I think Martin has calmed down a bit, and tries to reason with Sonia saying that she should leave Chloe alone.

It's a good storyline because I agree with both sides of the argument. Martin clearly feels that Chloe has been away from them for 4 years, and they shouldn't uproot her. Then there's Sonia, who clearly loves her very much and just can't accept the fact that somebody else has more rights over her daughter than she does. Also she feels a maternal need to protect her.

Although I feel Sonia maybe being a bit selfish, she does adore her child, and it must be so hard for her. I don't think Martin has to agree with Sonia but I do think he has to support and try and understand her. A marraige is about being there for one another, when Sonia was going through all this before she didn't have anybody now she does, Martin needs to show that he cares about how she's feeling. 

I'm not sure how this storyline is going to turn out, but I know there will be a lot more to come. So I'd say Sonia talks Martin round to her way of thinking. If anyone knows anymore about what's going to happen, let me know!!

----------


## Cupcake

http://www.*********.co.uk/latest/eastenders.htm  Lol is that it?

----------


## .:Kitz:.

wow, well. I guess that martin _should_ really be supportive because it is his child!!

----------


## littlemo

Yes I think Martin should be supportive, not just because Chloe's his child but because Sonia is his wife. Married couples are supposed to be there for each other. When Martin married Sonia, he told Robbie that he wanted to make up for everything he had done in the past, really make her happy, and he should stick to his promise.

I'm not saying he has to agree with Sonia getting involved with her daughter, but a little empathy wouldn't go a miss.

----------


## littlemo

In reply to cupcake, yes I know this is the correct website. I was just saying I couldn't get onto press office spoilers, I can get on to the Eastenders *********, this is where I got the spoilers from lol.

It's going to be a great week isn't it, finaly some good storyline for Martin and Sonia, they have been in a lull for a while, and  really like these characters.

----------


## Ruby21

Does anyone know if Martin and Sonia break up over the whole  Chloe custody battle as by the sound of things Martin is not supportive of Sonia wanting to get Chloe back. I hope they don't as they're about the only happily married couple in soaps.

----------


## Jade

Apart from Dot and Jim of course!

----------


## #1 Eastender

i think martin secretly wants to see chloe again but he is thinking of her in the long run, i think that he thinks that if he sees her again he will want to keep her but he knows that, that may not be as easy as it sounds

----------


## littlemo

I think Martin is concerned about Sonia, he's worried that this is going to turn into more heartache for her. Martin promised Sonia when they got married, that he was not going to let her down ever again, and that he was going to make her happy. I'm not sure how Martin feels about Chloe, but he's never had a chance to bond with her, so he probably doesn't feel much yet. 

I very much doubt Martin and Sonia are going to break up over this. Natalie Cassidy (Sonia) seems to think they belong together, in an interview I read, she said she wanted them to be the next Pauline and Arthur. She said if the couple come out of this stronger than ever, it would show the audience that they're marraige will survive anything. 

I really think that although Martin has his reservations about Chloe now, he will come round. If Sonia is really dead set on fighting for Chloe, he would have stand by her, if he loved her as much as he says he does. Martin has hurt her so much in the past, if he has a chance to make her happy, he should want that for her.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Who was the father of Chloe? Jamie/Martin? I forgot. I really do hope that Sonia wins Chloe. I cant wait for this to happen, same week as Tina and Rubys arrival I think! Everythings going up a bit I guess this month!

----------


## di marco

martin was chloes father

----------


## littlemo

Yeah Sonia and Jamie started going out when she was about 5 months pregnant, but Sonia didn't know. When Sonia told Jamie Martin was the father he went mad, he went round and hit him, this was during Christmas day lunch.

It's strange how things work out isn't it? back then Jamie was the one taking care of Sonia and Martin was the selfish naughty school kid. Now Martin and Sonia are married and there is nothing Martin wouldn't do for her? (well I suppose time will tell).

----------


## emma_strange

I hope they do fight for custody and win. it would be nice to see them together again, and it would settle them down, make them realise pauline's right and they need to save their money instead of clubbing all the time

----------


## RIP_Rubbish_Gangster

> I hope they do fight for custody and win. it would be nice to see them together again, and it would settle them down, make them realise pauline's right and they need to save their money instead of clubbing all the time


Or alternatively, they could leave the little girl with her REAL family and have another shot at having a child that they don't abandon!

----------


## *vcl*

they did not abandon her ! 

sonia was only 15 she thought it was in chloes best interest. sonia was not in a stabel enough position to look after her. She loved her little girl and giving her up was the hardest decision she has ever made just as it is for every mother/father who has to do this . 

But at the end of the day sonia was not ready and wanted chloe to have everything she didnt . 

now sonia is more stable married and chloe has lost her apdopitive parents, Sonai will never stop being her mum, she could go to live with her grandparent but that why we have courts to decide what is best for the child !

----------


## RIP_Rubbish_Gangster

> they did not abandon her ! 
> 
> sonia was only 15 she thought it was in chloes best interest. sonia was not in a stabel enough position to look after her. She loved her little girl and giving her up was the hardest decision she has ever made just as it is for every mother/father who has to do this . 
> 
> But at the end of the day sonia was not ready and wanted chloe to have everything she didnt . 
> 
> now sonia is more stable married and chloe has lost her apdopitive parents, Sonai will never stop being her mum, she could go to live with her grandparent but that why we have courts to decide what is best for the child !


I've made my point and feelings clear about this on another thread.  In my opinion, anyone that has their child adopted gives up their rights to the child.  They are certainly not free to pick and choose when they pick up their relationship again - irrespective of how old the birth mother was when they gave him or her up.  They give up their rights.

AND I do see it as abandoning actually as that is how I feel.

----------


## Bad Wolf

we all have our opinions and feelings, but this is a SOAP afterall, please don't get too aggressive xxx

----------


## *vcl*

> I've made my point and feelings clear about this on another thread.  In my opinion, anyone that has their child adopted gives up their rights to the child.  They are certainly not free to pick and choose when they pick up their relationship again - irrespective of how old the birth mother was when they gave him or her up.  They give up their rights.
> 
> AND I do see it as abandoning actually as that is how I feel.


 well you are intiled to your opinion and so am I!

Im just saying that there are many reason why someone gives up their child for adoption and i dont think it is fair to put them all in the boat! 

Yes some people do just abondon their babies and kids but not every one ! every case is different

----------


## Bad Wolf

this is not a place for an arguement, if you think a storyline is wrong then fair enough, but please respect other peoples opinions, there is no right or wrong in these situations

----------


## RIP_Rubbish_Gangster

I'm not getting aggressive, I just find this particular storyline offensive to a certain population of viewers, myself being one of them.  I have ceased watching EE now.

----------


## dddMac1

hope Martin and Sonia don't break up cause they make a great couple

----------


## Bad Wolf

> I'm not getting aggressive, I just find this particular storyline offensive to a certain population of viewers, myself being one of them.  I have ceased watching EE now.


hi, i really don't mean to cause offence, but i do think that everyone is entitled to their opinion, to be honest i think its a rubbish story line too, they should focus on her nursing and not dwell on her past x

----------


## RIP_Rubbish_Gangster

I guess this is the first time a storyline in a soap has ever made my blood boil, mainly I suppose because I've actually been in the situation that the little girl is about to be in.  I've had my life turned upside down because my natural parent wanted to rake up the past when I've been happily settled with my parents for 24 years (at the time).

I hope I haven't caused offence to anyone with my brash manner, I just feel offended by this storyline being aired as I know that people will see it as the green light to do the same thing.  Having been on the receiving end to the past being raked up and seeing my adoptive parents and extended family hurt beyond all comprehension I will continue to feel aggrieved by this storyline.  I don't think EE will ever really understand just how many people they have peed off with this and how many viewers are sick and tired with the 'blood is thicker then water' vomit they spew nearly every episode.  Lets face it, this storyline is all about Sonia and how it affects her.  It will all be from hers and martins perspective without a thought for what the other family are going through.

----------


## Bad Wolf

i'm sorry if i caused offence to you, i totally understand where you come from, there are thing happening in a rival soap which also make my blood boil, they focus on one point of view, and do not take in to account the effect this can have on the wider people involved, you should complain to the beeb? xxx

----------


## twinkle_eyes83

that would be good if martin an sonia got chloe back

----------


## RIP_Rubbish_Gangster

> i'm sorry if i caused offence to you, i totally understand where you come from, there are thing happening in a rival soap which also make my blood boil, they focus on one point of view, and do not take in to account the effect this can have on the wider people involved, you should complain to the beeb? xxx


Thanks Rachel, I've considered writing a complaint when I see how it pans out but to be honest, I've had enough of EE now.  It's the same old same old and with the prospect of Phil Mitchell looming, I think thats it for me.

----------


## Alisha

> Im just saying that there are many reason why someone gives up their child for adoption and i dont think it is fair to put them all in the boat! 
> 
> Yes some people do just abondon their babies and kids but not every one ! every case is different


I agree  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

I can't wait for Phil Mitchell to come back, I think he's a great character. And as for Martin and Sonia, I want them to get Chloe back. I know it may not be realistic, but I feel so sad for Sonia, she loves her so much. Everyone Martin, Jim, Dot etc. thinks she's mad for wanting to see Chloe. Especially Martin feels that she is losing control, like when she kidnapped her, but I don't think he understands the full extent of how she's feeling.

I really feel he should give her some support and most of all give her a hug. I've read the spoilers and on the last day, Martin goes to see Chloe with Sonia, so it may be that he's trying to be there for her finally. It also seems he may change his mind in the future, from what i've read on the webcam.

----------


## Sherbs

Well said RIP

----------


## RIP_Rubbish_Gangster

I can't wait for Phil Mitchell to come back, I think he's a great character.

Sure he is if you like a completely exhausted character with an inaudible voice and a head like a potato.  Dennis on the other hand, is something worth waiting for!

----------


## Debs

yeah i agree i can honestly say taht i have NOT missed phil at all. i dont see what he can do when he comes back!! i am looking forward to dennis return and the zoe thing coming out to her family who think she is perfect

----------


## Siobhan

To be honest, i think it is law.. once a child is adopted you have given up your rights.. it is different with fostering... i don't think you can contact a child you put up for adoption until 18.. this was made clear to sonia at the time

----------


## sarah21

Yes, but this is about Sonia finding out that Chloe's adoptive parents have been killed in a car crash. Concerned for her daughter, she goes to the funeral just to make sure that the child is being taken care of. Unfortunately, it will open a can of worms because Sonia will not be able to see her daughter and then walk away. The following weeks will see how Sonia tries to cope with all the emotional problems that this will bring. EE are not saying that all natural parents can go and get their child, they've made it quite clear in the past that it cannot happen. It is only because Chloe is now technically an orphan that it becomes possible. We don't even know if Sonia tries to get her daughter back yet.

I realise that this will upset some people, but quite honestly drama always affects people in some way depending on their life experiences. There are always storylines that will touch a nerve.

----------


## littlemo

> I can't wait for Phil Mitchell to come back, I think he's a great character.
> 
> Sure he is if you like a completely exhausted character with an inaudible voice and a head like a potato.  Dennis on the other hand, is something worth waiting for!


I know Phil isn't much to look at, but I do like his character, he has  something unique about him. He always provides good drama. I love Dennis too, he is great looking, and his character has many levels. He can show an emotional side and a hard side, which is not unlike Phil either.

----------


## littlemo

> EE are not saying that all natural parents can go and get their child, they've made it quite clear in the past that it cannot happen. It is only because Chloe is now technically an orphan that it becomes possible. We don't even know if Sonia tries to get her daughter back yet.
> 
> I realise that this will upset some people, but quite honestly drama always affects people in some way depending on their life experiences. There are always storylines that will touch a nerve.


Yes I totally agree with those statements. It is possible now for Sonia to get her child back. She is capable of adopting Chloe like anyone else could. Chloe has been made an orphan, and although it may have been difficult for Sonia to get her back in the past, there have been a lot of changes. 

I love that EE is able to tackle such storylines. They have always been able to do them justice in the past, and I'm sure they will succeed again. Natalie Cassidy and James Alexandrou are both brilliant actors, and I think it will be great!

----------


## littlemo

I read that it says in the Radio Times that Martin gains feelings for Chloe when he meets her, and him and Sonia are left with the decision to walk away or to fight for her.

The week after's spoilers don't mention Chloe at all, so I'm not sure whether they just leave it or if the writers are keeping it quiet. I think Sonia's feelings for her daughter are too strong for her to walk away permanently, she needs to know whether she is being well looked after.

----------


## Ruby21

Yeah I saw that in the Radio Times, I am so glad that Martin's feelings for Chloe develop as it makes it more interesting as we have always seen it from Sonia's point of view. It wil interesting to watch Martin meeting Chloe and changing his mind about whats best for her.

----------


## littlemo

Yes that's the way I feel. It would be great to see Martin get involved in his childs life, gain some feelings for her. Martin has never been given the chance to bond with his daughter, and I feel this is the ideal opportunity. I can't wait to see this episode, seeing them all together as a family.

----------


## RIP_Rubbish_Gangster

> Yes I totally agree with those statements. It is possible now for Sonia to get her child back. She is capable of adopting Chloe like anyone else could. Chloe has been made an orphan, and although it may have been difficult for Sonia to get her back in the past, there have been a lot of changes. 
> 
> I love that EE is able to tackle such storylines. They have always been able to do them justice in the past, and I'm sure they will succeed again. Natalie Cassidy and James Alexandrou are both brilliant actors, and I think it will be great!


It's obvious you believe that Sonia should get her natural child back but what you fail to observe are the feelings that the adoptive family have.  Yes, fair enough the adoptive parents have died and I noticed on another thread you and some others have discussed the prospect of Pauline taking the lead.  Why should she when the little girl has got adoptive grandparents that love her?  Is it because you honestly believe that no one could love the little girl more then Sonia and the 'blood' family?  If that's the case, someone better inform all the adoptive families in britain that they've been wasting their time and to give the child back to where they come from because 'no one could love them more'!  Thats basically what the storyline says to me.  

People that adopt children very often cannot have kids of their own and this is the only way for them.  They totally smother that child in love and it does not mean that they or their parents, or their parents parents, think of that child as anything less then family.  Just because someone can get pregnant and have a child, doesn't mean that they are a mother.

----------


## RIP_Rubbish_Gangster

> I know Phil isn't much to look at, but I do like his character, he has  something unique about him. He always provides good drama. I love Dennis too, he is great looking, and his character has many levels. He can show an emotional side and a hard side, which is not unlike Phil either.


My reasons for not wanting Phil to return are not as shallow as looks, more to do with the fact that the character has been completly used up in my opinion.  I don't feel there is much more the character can do.

----------


## Debs

> It's obvious you believe that Sonia should get her natural child back but what you fail to observe are the feelings that the adoptive family have. Yes, fair enough the adoptive parents have died and I noticed on another thread you and some others have discussed the prospect of Pauline taking the lead. Why should she when the little girl has got adoptive grandparents that love her? Is it because you honestly believe that no one could love the little girl more then Sonia and the 'blood' family? If that's the case, someone better inform all the adoptive families in britain that they've been wasting their time and to give the child back to where they come from because 'no one could love them more'! Thats basically what the storyline says to me. 
> 
> People that adopt children very often cannot have kids of their own and this is the only way for them. They totally smother that child in love and it does not mean that they or their parents, or their parents parents, think of that child as anything less then family. Just because someone can get pregnant and have a child, doesn't mean that they are a mother.


i am really looking forward to see how this plot works out. i do not agree that sonia should get chloe back as she did give her rights up but it is good that eastenders has bough tup the fact that sonia still has feeling s for this child. i do think that the best outcome would be that chloe grandparents would be the best carers for her. she knows them the best and it would have been her parents wishes. surely chloes adoptive parents made a will in the event of this happening. when my son was born me and my husband made sure tghis was the first thing we did as we dreaded the thought of there being a big fight over who would look after him. now everyone knows let hope the situation never happens! 

i hope that they show the emotion on both sides not just on sonia and martins and i really hope they that chose the most believable outcome and that is chloe staying with her grandparents or other members of her adoptive family

----------


## katwoman

i think its a very good storieline and if sonia and martin do get chloe they will make the perfect little family.

----------


## Debs

if sonia wants to have a family why dont her and martin start plannign for one instead of splitting up one!

----------


## *vcl*

Another baby is not going to change how she feels about Chloe/Rebecca, 

Sonia needs and wants to check her child is going to be ok, I agree in some sense that it would probably be easier on the child to leave her with her adoptive family but i can also see that all sonia wants is the best for Her child.

----------


## RIP_Rubbish_Gangster

> if sonia wants to have a family why dont her and martin start plannign for one instead of splitting up one!


I totally agree with you!

----------


## Debs

> Another baby is not going to change how she feels about Chloe/Rebecca, 
> 
> Sonia needs and wants to check her child is going to be ok, I agree in some sense that it would probably be easier on the child to leave her with her adoptive family but i can also see that all sonia wants is the best for Her child.


no another baby is not going to change how she feels about chloe nothing  ever will but she gave her up for adoption. of course she will think about her and want her to be ok, but if she hadnt known who the parents were she would never have known that they had died. she wants what is best for chloe?? then let her stay with the people who have helped bring her up and not complete strangers.

----------


## Debs

> I totally agree with you!


i have to admit when i first heard about this storyline i thought, what a fab plot but then as time goes on i just think that unless they keep chloe  with her grandparents then it will be very unbelievable!!

----------


## Alisha

> People that adopt children very often cannot have kids of their own and this is the only way for them.  They totally smother that child in love and it does not mean that they or their parents, or their parents parents, think of that child as anything less then family.  Just because someone can get pregnant and have a child, doesn't mean that they are a mother.


I do agree there. However, I dont think the story's intention is trying to make a 'blood is thicker than water' point. It's just not the feel I'm getting from watching it and reading the interviews. I think it's more to do with Sonia's desperation to have her daughter back. There is no doubt in my mind that adoptive parents can love thier child more than thier natural parents because in my eyes then can, if not more. However to me, the portrayal of it all is Sonia's regret of letting her go and still loveing her. I beleive that Sonia knows that Chole's parents and extended family do love her. However, in Sonia's state of mind she is not thinking straight. It's like when Martin said 'Chloe is like a drug to her' and he is right. She cant let go. We all saw what happened last time so after reading that piece of devestateing news in the paper, it's completely natural for Sonia to be behaveing in such an irrational mannor. She may not be a mother to Chloe but she is her daughter and therefore is a part of her. Sonia has never stopped loveing her and it's something she has to live with everyday. 

Currently I don't think that her intention is to get her daughter back. She's is worried for her and just want's to make sure she is ok but seeing Chloe again its bound to open up a can of worms for her and Sonia's love for Chloe may well cloud her better judgement. Sonia is a level headed strong female but if anyone or anything that can get to her it's Chloe. The more she will see her, the more she will want her back. Like you though, I do think that Chloe is best left where she is and disrupting her now will be more damage but I can see it from Sonia's viewpoint as well as Martin's.  :Smile:  

I somehow have an incling (I could be wrong) that Sonia will not gain custody of Chloe in the end. I feel that the storyline is more to do with all the heatache, feelings and desperation of Sonia getting her daughter back and causeing friction between her and Matin in the process. However I don't think the outcome will be in her favour. We may see Sonia have some sort of breakdown afterwards if she doesn't get Chloe back. I'm likeing this storyline and I so think it's been the most compelling thing in a long time. Natlaie Cassidy is the finest young actress on the show and I'v always liked Sonia. It's great to see her at the center of another great storyline. She never fails to deliver.

----------


## Debs

> I somehow have an incling (I could be wrong) that Sonia will not gain custody of Chloe in the end. I feel that the storyline is more to do with all the heatache, feelings and desperation of Sonia getting her daughter back and causeing friction between her and Matin in the process. However I don't think the outcome will be in her favour. We may see Sonia have some sort of breakdown afterwards if she doesn't get Chloe back. I'm likeing this storyline and I so think it's been the most compelling thing in a long time. Natlaie Cassidy is the finest young actress on the show and I'v always liked Sonia. It's great to see her at the center of another great storyline. She never fails to deliver.


i agree with you alisha that i do not think, at least i hope that eastenders do not go down the  sonia gets custody route as i tihnk they wil be sending out the wrong message to people. 

natalie cassidy id a very good actress particularly when playing this kind of role!! it is also good to see how martin is going to react as i felt he didnt really play a part at all in chloes adoption!! its a veru good storyline but they need to do the most realistic outcome and that is chloe staying with her adoptive family!

----------


## prettypayal

in one of the magazines james says that there might be a storyline that sonia gets pregnant. and next friday is where they leave it for a while

----------


## Angeldelight

i think it MAYBE a good storyline but both Sonia and Martin signed over their rights to be parents to Chloe/Rebecca and i understand that they just can't stop thinking about her. But the poor kid is 4 years old and has just lost her parents she's not going to understand and it's probably going to do more harm that good.

----------


## chamone256

apparently sonia was going to get depression  :Ponder:  but since kh was sacked i don't know if this storyline does come around. I heard she gets pregnant too.  :Smile:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I think they should be together as a family all three of them. Chloe's "parents" are now dead, so surely something could be arranged so that her biological parents could potentially have her back. Things have change. Sonia's not cruel - she'll allow the adoptive family access.

----------


## Travelmom

Have we ever seen the adoptive grandparents? Are they fit enough to look after a toddler? It could be the way to go to get her back with Martin and Sonia if they happen to be to old to look after Chloe/Rebecca.

Just a thought.

----------


## littlemo

Yes I read that magazine, I think it said that there may be a storyline coming up which involves family, I'm not sure if they were necessairily talking about Chloe. James does say that this is where the story ends for now, but I don't think it's over. I've read quotes on webcam. 

Something I read a few weeks ago was a conversation between Martin and Sonia, it seemed to be about Chloe (I'm not totally sure), Martin and Sonia were doing something serious they didn't want Pauline to know about. Jim and Dot were involved in the chat too. 

I'm sure I read an interview with Natalie Cassidy as well that mentioned that this storyline goes on for months.

----------


## sarah21

> i think it MAYBE a good storyline but both Sonia and Martin signed over their rights to be parents to Chloe/Rebecca and i understand that they just can't stop thinking about her. But the poor kid is 4 years old and has just lost her parents she's not going to understand and it's probably going to do more harm that good.



But I don't think Martin did sign over his rights to Chloe. He wasn't named on her birth certificate so he wouldn't need to.

This story is more about Sonia's feelings and regrets about having her child adopted and I like it as it is so realistic. Not many women can have a child adopted and then live pain free. As Sonia said to Zoe, there is always a price to pay.

I don't know if Sonia and Martin will try and get custody of Chloe or leave her as she is, but Kay said at the funeral about how Chloe's gran didn't need all this at her time of life. It is all very emotive, but a judge would have to think what would be the best for the child in the long term. A young child with an older lady with problems that will only get bigger as they both age, or with a young couple who will probably give her siblings? Personally, I would like to see her back with her natural parents, but with her adoptive gran and family remaining part of her life. Whatever happens, if Chloe doesn't come into their lives now, she will in years to come.

----------


## littlemo

> But I don't think Martin did sign over his rights to Chloe. He wasn't named on her birth certificate so he wouldn't need to.
> 
> This story is more about Sonia's feelings and regrets about having her child adopted and I like it as it is so realistic. Not many women can have a child adopted and then live pain free. As Sonia said to Zoe, there is always a price to pay.
> 
> I don't know if Sonia and Martin will try and get custody of Chloe or leave her as she is, but Kay said at the funeral about how Chloe's gran didn't need all this at her time of life. It is all very emotive, but a judge would have to think what would be the best for the child in the long term. A young child with an older lady with problems that will only get bigger as they both age, or with a young couple who will probably give her siblings? Personally, I would like to see her back with her natural parents, but with her adoptive gran and family remaining part of her life. Whatever happens, if Chloe doesn't come into their lives now, she will in years to come.


All very good points. Martin didn't sign his daughter away, he didn't know about Chloe being his child until after Sonia had given her up. He wasn't on the birth certificate, and at the time Sonia didn't want him involved in her life. Although there was the incident where Pauline wanted to adopt her, and Martin told her he wasn't interested. Whether that would go against Martin in a court of law, I'm not sure. 

I am loving this storyline, and I thought the moment with Neil's cousin and Sonia tonight was interesting, when she mentioned the adopted gran not being fit to look after Chloe. It might be something which would go against the grandmother in court.

I really want Sonia and Martin to get her back, they would make a great family, and even if they went on to have 10 children it wouldn't replace Chloe/Rebecca as their daughter. I don't disagree it would be confusing for the child being placed with strangers, at this time, but it wouldn't be that way forever. Sooner or later things would become apparent. They could make her transfer into the Fowler family gradually, there wouldn't have to be a big rush about it.

----------


## Debs

but even if the gran isnt fit to look after chloe there may be other people, people who chloe knows and trusts that can look after her. 

more children would not replace chloe but sonia gave her up she has to deal with that and move on!

----------


## littlemo

There could be others willing to take of her, but Neils cousin was with Chloe/Rebecca at the funeral. I am quite close too my cousins, but I would have thought an aunt or uncle would be more appropriate to take Chloe/Rebecca to her parents funeral. 

The way the cousin was talking, it didn't seem the grandmother was coping very well, and I'm sure family members help out but it didn't seem that anyone had offerered to take her in.

----------


## Debs

yeah a aunt or uncle would have been better but surely they would have been inside. the cousin was outside as she didint want to upset chloe.

----------


## Alisha

:Nono:  


> The way the cousin was talking, it didn't seem the grandmother was coping very well, and I'm sure family members help out but it didn't seem that anyone had offerered to take her in.


You make an intresting point there. We can't automatically assume that aunts and uncles want to take Chloe in just because her adoptive parents have just passed away. For all we know, they may not want the responsbility. This may/may not be the case but it's yet to be seen. I dont doubt that they love Chloe but there is a difference between loveing a child and raiseing them and more importantly wanting to aswell. Thier choice shouldn't be under any 'obligation'.

We dont exactly know the circumstances of her extended family yet. They may already have children and dont want the extra burden. This is a possibility. They may feel that Sonia and Martin can offer Chloe alot more than they can. Only time will tell..........   :Ponder:

----------


## Ruby21

You make good points Little Mo, that is a realistic scenario for Martin and Sonia to get Chloe back, I would love that to happen ! If not I just hope Martin and Sonia come through this stronger than ever. I am dying to know what happens , I was  suprised to hear that the story ends next Friday, I thought they would decide to fight for custody after they both see Chloe together. The lack of spoilers is so frustrating , I really miss Tina Baker's weekly spoilers.

----------


## littlemo

Yes wouldn't it be great if there was some way Sonia and Martin could get their daughter back. I don't think it's the end of the storyline though. James said it was the end for a while, but I think it's going to come up again really soon. From what i've read this storyline is going to go on for months.

----------


## sarah21

I couldn't believe it when I read that it is over next Friday. It seems a lot of fuss for a 2 week storyline, so I'm hoping that it will be back soon. I know Chloe is better off with her gran who she knows and loves, but her age does bother me. I'd certainly be happier if she was with younger people. Chloe could end up being a carer to an infirm, elderly lady or she could lose her at an age when it would be difficult to find someone to take her. 

It would be nice if there was some way for them to get Chloe back without causing too much upset and involving everyone concerned - Alisha's idea is a good one!!

----------


## Alisha

> I don't think it's the end of the storyline though. James said it was the end for a while, but I think it's going to come up again really soon. From what i've read this storyline is going to go on for months.



Yeah....it may be the end temporarily but I think it will crop up again some time in the future. Martin may have a change of heart or the adoptive family may re-evulate thier decision (if they have already chosen to keep Chloe).

I think it will have a while to go yet. I'm likeing this storyline.   :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

Yes I think Rebecca should be eased slowly into the Fowler family. I know it would be confusing at first for her, but when she understands who Sonia and Martin are, I'm sure she'd adjust. Martin and Sonia could come and visit Chloe and her adopted gran at their home, maybe 3 times a week and get to know them. Then she could go and stay with them for weekends, get to know Pauline, Jim and Dot. She would have family that love her and a secure upbringing. Martin and Sonia love Chloe very much. 

But then again to go from a family who live in a nice area and could give her everything she could want, to Walford is a big leap for a child. But it isn't really about material possessions, it's about love.

----------


## *JSW*

Sadly so far this storyline hasn't got off to the best start for me  :Sad: 

I feel the whole thing has been rather coincidised (if you know what I mean!) I mean what would the likely-hood be of you reading about your daughter's adoptive parents dieing in a car crash, finding out where the funeral is and choosing to go, all on the night before the actual event?

There doesn't seem to be enough of anything there. Hopefully we'll see some evolution for the better in the coming weeks....

----------


## RealityGap

It is true that Chloe/Rebecca is now an orphan - BUT unless there is no family or friends that the adoptive parents have nominated for guardianship Chloe/Rebecca would not enter into the social service web again, and be replaced with another family.  And even if this did happen it would be unlikely that Martin and Sonia would successfully manage to adopt her as they have not been through the adoption screening process (which on average takes 9mths)

I think that this is one story line that has gone on too far and too long and has gone from a well acted thought plot to an over stretched one.  It was great that Sonia gave Chloe up for adoption as she felt that she couldn't bring her up in the situation she was in, she also thought of Chloe's interests when Pauline tried to adopt her, so WHY would she stop thinking of what is best for Chloe now.  How could she really think that taking Chloe from the environment she has been raised from the people who love her, when she has just lost her (adoptive) parents would be the best thing to do?

----------


## Debs

lets hope that sonis just wants to check that chloe is being well looked after and not trying to get her back. if it is ening in two weeks then she cant be looking for custody.

----------


## sarah21

> I think that this is one story line that has gone on too far and too long and has gone from a well acted thought plot to an over stretched one.


Oh I can't agree with that. This is a storyline that was always going to happen. After Sonia kidnapped Chloe, she retreated into herself and thought that the best way to deal with the situation was to try not to think about her and she hasn't really mentioned her since. When Martin tried to bring up the subject last year when they were walking through the park with Bobby, Sonia made it clear that it wasn't open for discussion. 

It was obvious that this girl needed some form of help and she should have been sent to a counsellor to try and sort out her feelings. Now she has seen Chloe again, all those feelings which haven't been dealt with have come rushing back. She desperately needs to sort out the guilt, the loss and grieve properly for her daughter. It is quite realistic to show that Sonia still has feelings for her Chloe and always will.




> I feel the whole thing has been rather coincidised (if you know what I mean!) I mean what would the likely-hood be of you reading about your daughter's adoptive parents dieing in a car crash, finding out where the funeral is and choosing to go, all on the night before the actual event?


I know what you mean about this. But, my mum read about a friend's death in the paper and found out about the funeral and went to it all in the same day. It does seem a bit contrived, but it can happen.   :Ponder:  Soaps are all about coincidences though aren't they?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## RealityGap

I do see what you mean about Sonia never having delt with the greif but I personally think that they could have explored this in other ways, such as Sonia and Martin deciding to have another child BUT realising they both need councelling.  This could then highlight Sonia's need to grieve the loss and her guilt feelings.

As I said before I personally think that they have stretched this too far now.

I also worry that it is sending the wrong message to people concidering adoption, in that EE is potraying it in a very negative light from Sonia's view point, and although I don't think it is an easy thing to do or live with, it can be a positive for both the child and the birth mum

----------


## Alisha

I think that's because Sonia really regrets her decision. I agree -Sonia did what she thought was best at the time but back then she was in a different place, clearly confused and in a difficult position. She was 15 and just given a birth to a baby she didn't plan for. She knew that she couldn't offer Chloe the life she deserved. There have been many mothers in similiar situations who have regreted thier choices months/years down the line. However Sonia made her decision and it best to let things lie now. It also depends on the families perspective on this and whether thier opinion of Chloe's best intrests will change over time. When Sonia heard about the death of Chloe's parents in the paper -her maternal instincts were telling her to check the welfare of her daughter. At that point her intention wasn't to get Chloe back but just to check that she was ok. However seeing Chloe is going to make it very difficult for Sonia to let her go and move on.

I don't think that adoption would be a option for her now but back then she thought she was doing the right thing. After kidnapping Chloe, only months later it became apparent that Sonia deeply regreted her decision and has done ever since.

----------


## RealityGap

it is a very difficult subject/situation, and depends on what you feel about things. I would say that a teenager who delivered a baby following a pregnancy would stuggle to bond with her baby (speaking as a nurse who has watched mothers struggle to bond with planned babies) therefor not quite sure I always get the fact Sonia is going along with her maternal instincts, as a mother myself I firmly believe my maternal instinct have grown along with the love for my children as I have gotten to know them. 

BUT insaying all this EE is a soap and is there to entertain us and the bearing on reality is often blurred, and certainly the story line will no doubt bring out some great acting from James Alexandrou and Natalie Cassidy

----------


## littlemo

> it is a very difficult subject/situation, and depends on what you feel about things. I would say that a teenager who delivered a baby following a pregnancy would stuggle to bond with her baby (speaking as a nurse who has watched mothers struggle to bond with planned babies) therefor not quite sure I always get the fact Sonia is going along with her maternal instincts, as a mother myself I firmly believe my maternal instinct have grown along with the love for my children as I have gotten to know them. 
> 
> BUT insaying all this EE is a soap and is there to entertain us and the bearing on reality is often blurred, and certainly the story line will no doubt bring out some great acting from James Alexandrou and Natalie Cassidy


Yes I remember when Sonia gave birth she did find it very hard to bond with Chloe/Rebecca. She just wanted the social worker to take her baby away, and needed to get on with her life. At the hospital she felt confused and didn't think the baby had anything to do with her, it was like it had happened to somebody else. But the social worker wouldn't take the baby there and then, and Sonia was made to take the child home and bond with it, which made it very difficult for her to ignore growing feelings. 

When Sonia finally gave her child away she felt devestated. It's clear those feelings haven't gone away. Martin was saying tonight that he thought she had put it behind her before, and wondered why she was feeling this way now, Sonia stated she had never got over it. We as the viewers have seen her emotion since she gave her baby away, Martin hasn't, so it seems he is a bit of an outsider. 

I feel Martin was 'out of order' (that's a familiar EE saying isn't it) tonight, I know he has strong feelings and emotions about the situation, but what Sonia's going through can't be helped. Martin seems to think Sonia is crazy for even having these feelings for her daughter. And what he said about her being nutty, I know a lot of people have thought this of her recently, but for her husband to say it, it just wasn't nice. I also think Martin should talk about their daughter with Sonia, she needs to talk to somebody, and her husband should be the ideal person. A councillor can be good if you want to speak to somebody anonymously but you should be able to talk about your partner about something like this.

Martin needs to get on Sonia's side more. He can talk about his feelings, she can talk about hers. I'm sure it would help if they opened up, they love one another, and it's important to be there for each other.

----------


## littlemo

What did you think of the Chloe storyline tonight? It seems Martin and Sonia are really drifting apart. I don't think I'm on anybody's side, it is all very complicated. I have sympathies for both characters.

Martin is a bit on the outside of things, and is feeling that he may not be enough for Sonia, which is a horrible thing to be feeling. But on the other hand the person who is competing for her affection is his daughter, and he shouldn't feel jealous of that. He really wants to protect Sonia from getting hurt, but he can't because her maternal feelings are taking over her mind. I don't think Martin can compete with that.

I feel sorry for Sonia, Martin is trying desperately to understand what she's going through, but he can't. They are in love, but at the moment they are both at complete loggerheads. People keep telling Sonia that once she sees Chloe she is not going to be able to stop, and they are all right, and Sonia knows it but she can't help herself. We saw Sonia tonight with Chloe, and we knew that it wasn't going to be the last time she saw her. As soon as the grandmother suggested her coming around again, we knew what her reply would be. It's a great storyline!

----------


## *JSW*

I thought we saw good progress tonight in this storyline. Its almost as though we saw 'nutritional growth' in the emotions of Martin and Sonia. I think for the first time tonight we saw Sonia getting addicted to the drug which is Chloe.

I'm hopeing we'll continue to see similar 'evolution' in this storyline in the coming weeks. So far this week I had been disappointed (poor writing undoubtedly to blame), the inconsistancies to create a moving storyline was really becoming irritating but tonight I felt a very organic feel to things. Natalie Cassidy had a script where you could feel the emotion similarly with James Alexandrou and Jim (don't know who plays him!) but not to such a greater extent...

Certainly stronger progress tonight...

----------


## mandypops

my partner and i have been through an adoption assessment and we were asked to name somone who would look after our adotpive child if something happened to us.  Also  nominated persons  would have to give their consent, so if eastenders have done their research chloes/rebeccas adoptives parents would have done the same thing.  When parents give their children up for adoption they lose all rights and I mean all rights.  The child even gets a new birth certificate with the adoptive parents name on and not the birth parents.  So Matin and sonia have no rights at all as regards to Rebecca.  If the child goes back then this is 100% unrealistic and I will switch off for good.  If something happened to us I couldnt bear the thought of our 6 year old being put back with birth parents instead of the family he has grown to love.

----------


## sarah21

I really don't know where EE are going with this storyline, whether it is just finally covering the emotional fallout of Chloe's adoption between Sonia and Martin, or whether they will try to get her back. But, I do believe that whatever the outcome, it will be something that could happen legally. It is too important a topic and EE know that.

I enjoyed the scenes tonight. Natalie and James are talented and I felt so sorry for both Sonia and Martin. I wish Martin had talked to Sonia last night when she desperately needed to speak with him. Now he wants to talk, she is bottling it up and closing off, you could see it in her face. It is going to cause so many problems for them, I wonder if they are strong enough to cope with it all.

----------


## Ruby21

I believe Martin and Sonia have a very strong relationship, this is the first major crisis in their marriage, apart from the stalker and Sonia forgave Martin even before she found out that nothing happened with Sarah which proved the strength of their love for one another. Their main problem so far has been living with Pauline, in fact they have been so loved up its weird to see them fight ! It will interesting to see what happens after they both see Chloe next Friday and how they cope afterward. Its complicated but I could'nt help thinking last night when I saw Chloe's elderly grandma , that Martin and Sonia should be a part of her life as her grandma won't be able to look after her forever  and then her life will be disrupted again and she will find out when she is older that she was adopted and could resent her parents for not fighting for her. Whereas if she can now develop a relationship with Martin and Sonia when her grandma is no longer able to look after her , living with Martin and Sonia will seem natural to her. Chloe would still remain in contact with her extended adopted family. Ultimately its up to the executive producer but i really hope Martin and Sonia remain Mr and Mrs Fowler, i love the idea of them been the new Pauline and Arthur without the cardigans !  :Ponder:

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Yeah, but some how i can't see Sonia down the pub with Dot and comparing dodgy hair cuts can u? ha ha, only kidding. Personally, i totally agree with u even tho i'm FAR to young to remember arthur and pauline together!

----------


## littlemo

> I believe Martin and Sonia have a very strong relationship, this is the first major crisis in their marriage, apart from the stalker and Sonia forgave Martin even before she found out that nothing happened with Sarah which proved the strength of their love for one another. Their main problem so far has been living with Pauline, in fact they have been so loved up its weird to see them fight ! It will interesting to see what happens after they both see Chloe next Friday and how they cope afterward. Its complicated but I could'nt help thinking last night when I saw Chloe's elderly grandma , that Martin and Sonia should be a part of her life as her grandma won't be able to look after her forever  and then her life will be disrupted again and she will find out when she is older that she was adopted and could resent her parents for not fighting for her. Whereas if she can now develop a relationship with Martin and Sonia when her grandma is no longer able to look after her , living with Martin and Sonia will seem natural to her. Chloe would still remain in contact with her extended adopted family. Ultimately its up to the executive producer but i really hope Martin and Sonia remain Mr and Mrs Fowler, i love the idea of them been the new Pauline and Arthur without the cardigans !


You make some very good points here. I agree that Sonia and Martin are great together, it's amazing how their relationship has grown from them being a couple of kids who hated each other, to husband and wife. I would love it if their relationship lasted, however I can't really see Natalie Cassidy staying long enough to become the next Pauline Fowler to be honest. I think she's such a great actress.

What you just said is exactly the way I want the situation with Chloe to happen. Sonia and Martin should be allowed access to their daughter. I don't know who Chloe/Rebecca should live with or who would benefit her in the long run. Her adopted grandmother is somebody the child knows quite well, and can probably give her a lot of things Martin and Sonia can't, but her feelings for Rebecca can't be as strong as Sonia's. I think a parents love is important. If Sonia and Martin keep contact with Chloe, at least she'll know she isn't an orphan.

----------


## littlemo

The epsiode I can't wait for is next friday. Martin coming face to face with his daughter. After all the denial of his feelings for Chloe, he is finally going to realise how much he does actually love her.

I know Martin is going to force Sonia to tell the truth about who she is but I really don't want this to be the end of the storyline. Chloe is their daughter, and it is important for her to be included in their lives.

----------


## Brummiegirl4805

Yeah I can't wait for that episode either. I've always wanted Chloe to come back in it. This story to me is very interesting. I mean yeah we knew there would be something with Chloe/Rebecca, it's been good so far. Big story for Sonia and Martin, just what I like to see.

----------


## Ruby21

Little Mo, Yeah I don't really think that Martin and Sonia will be around as long as Arthur and Pauline, last year there were rumours that James Alexandrou was planning to leave and then he did that directing course in New York, really hope he does'nt he is fantastic ! However Natalie Cassidy said she always wants to be a part of EE but I would like to see her in other things aswell. Ideally if they leave Martin and Sonia will emigrate to Florida and live happily ever after, not very EE I know !

----------


## littlemo

I read some news today in a magazine, about the Chloe storyline. Apparently when Sonia finally comes clean to Chloe/Rebecca's adopted gran, Martin and Sonia say a tearful goodbye to their daughter, and are finally able to get on with their lives. However as they try to put the past behind them and move on, Pauline finds out about the situation, and vows that she will do anything in her power to get Chloe back. I really want to know more about this, it sounds very exciting!

----------


## littlemo

Did anyone else find tonights episode really emotional? the stuff with Martin and Sonia was really gripping. They've had some really heavy talks lately, but tonight's was especially moving. It was the first time I really saw the situation from Sonia's point of view.

When Sonia told Martin about her wondering everyday if she did the right thing giving Chloe up, and about her feeling really guilty, it was really raw. It also made me feel quite sad, when she said that she didn't feel much like a mum now, but she really wanted too, and you could see her face when she said it, filled with sadness & longing. 

I've always felt sorry for Sonia, and have wanted her to get her child back all along, but I don't think I quite saw the emotion of it all. I'm wondering whether tonight's episode may have turned a corner for some people. A lot of people have seen her as mad for not being able to let go and selfish. I think I saw a different side to her tonight, did anybody else?

I also think Martin should do exactly what Sonia said and support her. Even if he thinks she's wrong in seeking out her child, it's something she shouldn't have to go through alone. She has a husband, and she should be able to share things with him.

----------


## sarah21

Yes, I thought it was gripping and emotional too. The trouble is that Sonia has never talked about Chloe properly to anyone and it has been eating away at her. 

What I want to know is when did Martin get so grown up?? It was good to see them trying to talk about the situation even if they couldn't agree on it. They make a good, strong couple. It was very sad when Sonia admitted that she knew what she's doing is wrong, how she's going to get hurt and asked for Martin's support. At least he's finally beginning to realise just what Sonia has gone through with Chloe and how much she means to her.

----------


## crazygirl

i cant wait until pauline finds out and wants to see her does anyone know how long we have to wait until that sroryline?

----------


## littlemo

> i cant wait until pauline finds out and wants to see her does anyone know how long we have to wait until that sroryline?


Not very long. According to the previews it's coming up in the next few weeks. I think after Martin and Sonia leave Chloe's gran's they are very emotional, but after a while, when they have got back to some normality, and are gettting their relationship back on track, this is when Pauline finds out about their secret. It's probably just as Sonia is beginning to get back to her old self. Pauline really picks her moments.

----------


## Jade

Sould be in Press Office Spoilers this week, look out for them on Friday!

----------


## littlemo

> Yes, I thought it was gripping and emotional too. The trouble is that Sonia has never talked about Chloe properly to anyone and it has been eating away at her. 
> 
> What I want to know is when did Martin get so grown up?? It was good to see them trying to talk about the situation even if they couldn't agree on it. They make a good, strong couple. It was very sad when Sonia admitted that she knew what she's doing is wrong, how she's going to get hurt and asked for Martin's support. At least he's finally beginning to realise just what Sonia has gone through with Chloe and how much she means to her.


Yes Martin does seem to have grown up overnight doesn't he? He used to be so immature and selfish, now he is really considering Sonia's feelings. I could see how much Martin loved Sonia last night, agreeing to go and see their child with her. Despite the fact that he thought she was wrong, he tried to put his feelings aside for her.

I'm glad that Martin is trying to listen to his wife instead of just judging her. What Sonia said about him needing to support her was completely right. Sonia just needs somebody to be there for her, she's never really had any support. Because Sonia's such a strong character and is quite stubborn, I think people around her feel she can cope with anything, but she was just a child when she had Chloe, and she has been going through all this pain without anybody too help her. Everybody just expects her to get on with it, and it's not that easy for her.

I really love this storyline, great acting by James and Natalie, and they've turned their characters into such a brilliant husband and wife duo.

----------


## littlemo

Another moving episode last night, incredible! I loved the way Martin warmed to Rebecca (his daughter), I read in a magazine that Martin finally saw his child as a 'little lady' (I think that's what James said). Last time Martin saw his daughter was when she was a baby, now 3 years later, there's a 4 year old girl staring back at him. She's walking and talking, it must be an incredible feeling, especially seeing she looks so much like him. I liked the way the director had Rebecca staring up at Martin all the time, with her long eyelashes (like Sonia said), and I think for the first time, he really saw himself in her. Martin couldn't get enough of her.

I genuinely thought too that the child actress playing Rebecca looked like Sonia and Martin. I loved seeing some of Martin's feelings coming out, I really felt for him, as well as Sonia. 

I know Rebecca doesn't know about Martin and Sonia being their real parents, but it seems she has taken to them. I thought that picture thing was good, her each giving them a picture. I bet that's going to be treasured forever. And when Martin kissed Rebecca before he left, that was adorable.

I actually felt like I was going to cry when Martin and Sonia left the house, they were in tears, and they were just looking at their daughter with some stranger (to them, Martin anyway), and they just had to walk away. Excellent storyline!

----------


## Ruby21

I know it was so adorable the way Rebecca looked up at Martin with her big dark eyes and how he knelt down to say goodbye and she kissed him, it was nearly too much for me ! I dread to think what Pauline will do, I can't believe Dot tells her !

----------


## di marco

> I can't believe Dot tells her !


well you know what dots like! she likes a good gossip about things! probably forgets she not meant to say anything until its too late!

----------


## geordie

> Who was the father of Chloe? Jamie/Martin? I forgot. I really do hope that Sonia wins Chloe. I cant wait for this to happen, same week as Tina and Rubys arrival I think! Everythings going up a bit I guess this month!


Martin was or should i say is  the father of chloe / rachel. they had a one night fling way back

----------


## littlemo

> Martin was or should i say is  the father of chloe / rachel. they had a one night fling way back


Chloe/Rebecca is Martin's daughter yes. I love this storyline it's great how they have brought something from way back and made it significant too current episodes, very gripping stuff! 

I can't believe that Dot tells Pauline about Chloe, after Dot was talking tonight about being worried that Jim was going to tell her the truth. Dot agreed it's for the best, keeping Pauline out of it, so why does she have to go and rake everything up. Because it makes the storyline more dramatic!

It was nice tonight listening to Dot and Jim talking about their grandaughter. I can understand why they discouraged Sonia from continuing her relationship with Rebecca, but we can know see that it wasn't as cut and dry as some people thought. I didn't realise Dot and Jim had all those feelings and thoughts about her, Jim talked about what she looked like, and they were both excited about being a great-grandfather (I know Jim's got Liam, but Rebecca's his first great grandaughter) & step great grandmother (Dot). Although she's been adopted, it's clear they still think about her.

I can see that Rebecca would be very well taken care of if she went back with Martin and Sonia. She'd have Pauline, Jim and Dot fussing over her. Dot and Jim are very sweet I can imagine them with her. I think they'd all be very happy together. 

It was interesting when the scene ended with Jim and Dot, they panned out and Dot was talking about them both being all alone in the house. I know it's probably something to do with their idea to move out, but it also got me thinking about Rebecca. That house used to be so noisy with all the Jacksons living there, it's definetely missing a child around the place. And also my idea that Martin and Sonia could move in if Jim and Dot moved out, it would be nice to start another generation of family, the Fowler-Jacksons.

----------


## littlemo

Saw Sonia tonight in EE a very small clip, but we saw Sonia find out about Jim and Dot's idea to move, and Sonia not feeling happy about it. I can see why Sonia wouldn't relish the idea, she is losing everyone she cares about, she has just said goodbye again to her daughter, and now her grandad the only link to her family she has in the square is thinking of leaving too. 

Of course I know Dot and Jim won't be going far if at all but Sonia is bound to feel rather neglected. All she'll have to turn too eventually is Pauline (other than Martin), what an idea.

----------


## sarah21

According to someone on Digital Spy, it is in today's TV Times that Martin beds Dawn at Christmas. This will be the final nail in the coffin of Sonia and Martin's already shaky marriage.

----------


## Siobhan

Is this after he finds out about sonia kissing naomi???

----------


## crazygirl

omg! martin and dawn i didnt think martin would do that again to sonia unless sonia and martin split up before hand

----------


## Angeltigger

Well if this is true than i would not be shocked

----------


## sarah21

If it's true, I hope Martin really does want his marriage to be over otherwise he is going to be a very sorry boy.

Let's see Dawn coping with the mother-in-law from hell   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kim

> Is this after he finds out about sonia kissing naomi???


I think so, if this is true. I thought that Martin and Sonia become closer after getting Rebecca/Chloe back following the death of her gran, Margaret.

----------


## Siobhan

> I think so, if this is true. I thought that Martin and Sonia become closer after getting Rebecca/Chloe back following the death of her gran, Margaret.


No.. think this drove them apart more as they couldn't see eye to eye on the issue and then along came naomi

----------


## Jada-GDR

does anyone know what he does when she kisses naomi?

----------


## crazygirl

> does anyone know what he does when she kisses naomi?


he probably get excited and joins in   :Lol:

----------


## Siobhan

> he probably get excited and joins in


 :Rotfl:   but i doubt it.. i dont' think he likes her.. does he even find out?

----------


## sarah21

Sonia and Naomi is in the next few weeks - it's in the spoilers already out.

Martin finds out. He confonts her in the Vic and demands to know if she has been having a fling with Naomi. Dot is left spluttering into her tomato juice!




> No.. think this drove them apart more as they couldn't see eye to eye on the issue and then along came naomi


I think part of the problem is that all this Chloe business has brought back memories for Sonia and I think she still resents Martin deep down for the problems with Chloe and Jamie.

----------


## Angeltigger

so has rebbeca nan died

----------


## Jada-GDR

> he probably get excited and joins in


LMAO   :Cheer:  that would just be the funniest thing

----------


## Jada-GDR

> Sonia and Naomi is in the next few weeks - it's in the spoilers already out.
> 
> Martin finds out. He confonts her in the Vic and demands to know if she has been having a fling with Naomi. Dot is left spluttering into her tomato juice!


do they break up though?
where did you read that anyway?

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> so has rebbeca nan died


Going too..

----------


## Siobhan

> Going too..


Poor child.. she has been through enough

----------


## Angeltigger

> Going too..


Oh ok thanks, Do we know how?

----------


## crazygirl

> Sonia and Naomi is in the next few weeks - it's in the spoilers already out.
> 
> Martin finds out. He confonts her in the Vic and demands to know if she has been having a fling with Naomi. Dot is left spluttering into her tomato juice!
> 
> 
> 
> I think part of the problem is that all this Chloe business has brought back memories for Sonia and I think she still resents Martin deep down for the problems with Chloe and Jamie.


omg he ask's her in the vic! you cant have a row in a pub about having a lesbian fling   :Lol:   it all happens in the queen vic   :Rotfl:

----------


## Debs

> omg he ask's her in the vic! you cant have a row in a pub about having a lesbian fling  it all happens in the queen vic


 :Rotfl:   you can have a arguement anywhere in walford!! and the vic is always a good place for dirty secrets to air!!

----------


## Debs

Martin and Dawn!!! 

i really hope they dont split martin and sonia up

----------


## hayley

oh dear!  :Sad:

----------


## littlemo

> Martin and Dawn!!! 
> 
> i really hope they dont split martin and sonia up


I read in the Mail Weekend magazine that rumours about Sonia and Martin getting a divorce have been greatly exaggerated. This was said by Natalie Cassidy. 

I think the whole Naomi thing will soon be forgotten about. It's obvious that Sonia doesn't share her feelings, she's just looking for some comfort, and as for Martin and Dawn, I really hope it's not true. Martin really doesn't seem like Dawn's type, he's way too young for her.  

I can't believe how far apart Sonia and Martin have drifted. When you think back to the way they were just after they got married, they love's young dream. It's such a shame.

----------


## crazygirl

> I read in the Mail Weekend magazine that rumours about Sonia and Martin getting a divorce have been greatly exaggerated. This was said by Natalie Cassidy. 
> 
> I think the whole Naomi thing will soon be forgotten about. It's obvious that Sonia doesn't share her feelings, she's just looking for some comfort, and as for Martin and Dawn, I really hope it's not true. Martin really doesn't seem like Dawn's type, he's way too young for her.  
> 
> I can't believe how far apart Sonia and Martin have drifted. When you think back to the way they were just after they got married, they love's young dream. It's such a shame.


how is he too young for her?

----------


## littlemo

> how is he too young for her?


Maybe only by about 5 years but there's still a bit of an age gap. I just didn't see him being somebody she would go for. I thought it would be somebody who would challenge her a bit, like one of the Mitchells. She seems to be the kind of woman who craves adventure. And Martin isn't exactly the adventurous type. 

But if it's just a one night stand, it's not a relationship. Maybe it's just a drunken mistake.  

Sonia manages to get herself into some situations doesn't she?! She always seems to bare the brunt of everything.

----------


## sarah21

> how is he too young for her?


Because he is only 20 and Dawn is about 25 isn't she? But age aside, Dawn is quite worldly wise and Martin is very immature. Dawn would chew Martin up and spit him out! 

According to Heat mag, James and Kara are actually a couple.




> I read in the Mail Weekend magazine that rumours about Sonia and Martin getting a divorce have been greatly exaggerated. This was said by Natalie Cassidy.


Did Natalie say anything else in the magazine? Was it an interview?

I've quite liked Sonia and Martin together and I'm glad to see that a few people here do too. My problem is that they haven't really done much with this couple. They disappear for months on end and it's a shame they seem to be falling apart, especially if the rumours about Rebecca coming back into their lives is true.

Apparently in the Daily Star today (somebody has told me this, so I don't know how true it is), there is a story that Natalie Cassidy has begged the producers to end Sonia's deadend marriage and split them up. James is supposed to have said the same. I find this very strange as Natalie isn't known for demanding storylines and interviews in magazines have always had James and Natalie saying how much they want Sonia and Martin to make this work. Then again, this is the Daily Star ...

Funny you should mention Dawn and one of the Mitchells because I could see her going after Phil. Someone with money, who could show her a good time.

----------


## Florijo

I would actually like Sonia and Martin to split up. I never believed in them as a couple as it felt that they only put them together because of the Rebecca connection, and because Martin is the future of the Fowler family. I also felt that they put them together because they did not know what to do with either Martin or Sonia as individual characters. 

I would actually be inclined to believe that Natalie and James would want them to split Sonia and Martin up. As characters that have been on the show for years, I would guess that they do have some say in how they would like their characters to progress. I can believe that Natalie and James may have gone to speak to Kate Harwood about being frustrated by their characters, and she may have taken their views on board, as if she did not, they may both have decided to leave. 

Saying this however, I don't want them to split up because Martin sleeps with Dawn. I would rather they split up because they realised that they married too young, and that they have just drifted apart naturally. Not every marriage fails because of a third party.

Sonia and Martin are both good individual characters, but apart from Rebecca, they have nothing in common and are boring. They should find Sonia a new boyfriend, maybe a new doctor character, and Martin should find someone new as well. I would like them both to stay friends, but if Martin does sleep with Dawn, then I guess this is unlikely.

----------


## sarah21

I think one of the reasons they put them together was, as you say, Martin is the future of the Fowler family and they wanted Sonia to be part of a major EE family. Obviously, this was meant to be the Mitchells but with Jack Ryder leaving they had to make it the Fowlers.

If they do split, which I think they will, I would like it to be friendly and not involve a third party, especially if Chloe comes back into their lives at some point.

----------


## crazygirl

> Because he is only 20 and Dawn is about 25 isn't she? But age aside, Dawn is quite worldly wise and Martin is very immature. Dawn would chew Martin up and spit him out! 
> 
> According to Heat mag, James and Kara are actually a couple.
> 
> 
> 
> Did Natalie say anything else in the magazine? Was it an interview?
> 
> I've quite liked Sonia and Martin together and I'm glad to see that a few people here do too. My problem is that they haven't really done much with this couple. They disappear for months on end and it's a shame they seem to be falling apart, especially if the rumours about Rebecca coming back into their lives is true.
> ...


oh right i thought  martin was 21 and dawn was 23 i was only guessing their ages i wasnt 100%

----------


## Florijo

Apparently, Natalie has just been on Heart FM with Toby Anstis and said that Sonia and Martin split up at Christmas and Naomi's mother is arriving. She confirmed Martin and Dawn but didn't say if it was a one night stand or something more. 

I did not hear this myself, I got it from another website.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Natalie deserves better storylines than the ones they are giving her as her acting talents are going to waste. if ee are not careful they will lose another big star through boredom.  Sonia needs to have a happy time for a change

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> Let's see Dawn coping with the mother-in-law from hell


haha relationship id love to see   :Rotfl:  Dawn and Pauline. somethign tell me that would be more firey than Sonia and Pauline. lol 

But i beleive in the saying 'once a cheat always a cheat' he's done it before so whats stopping him!

----------


## dddMac1

i would love to see Dawn cope with Pauline

----------


## Angeltigger

> i would love to see Dawn cope with Pauline


i think Dawn will be able to stand up to Pauline as she has done it with Everyone else

----------


## Siobhan

> i would love to see Dawn cope with Pauline


I don't think she will have to cope with her but I can see a falling out with Rosie and Pauline with poor Demi caught in the middle

----------


## i_luv_dennis

his could be the couple who splits at xmas

----------


## sarah21

> Natalie deserves better storylines than the ones they are giving her as her acting talents are going to waste. if ee are not careful they will lose another big star through boredom.  Sonia needs to have a happy time for a change


Exactly Chloe. As much as I've liked Sonia and Martin their storylines have been so poor and Sonia has been wasted (not too bothered about Martin to be honest) and I would love her to have some exciting storylines. Natalie deserves a lot better.

I think Natalie herself has realised this because according to the Daily Star she begged the producers to split them up. Of course, this is the Daily Star ...

With regards to Martin with Dawn, I can't see that lasting. Dawn is a Zoe replacement and is as selfish and gobby. She will want someone with money who can buy her things and show her a good time.

----------


## crazygirl

i think martin and dawn are going to be a one night stand and has for martin and sonia i hope they do split up they do my head in!

----------


## lollymay

martin and dawn - that would be an interesting one

----------


## prettypayal

i used to like sonias character but now they have made her boring. martin and dawn deserve each other they are rubbish and annoying

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i no yeah she use to be fun

----------


## Siobhan

> i used to like sonias character but now they have made her boring. martin and dawn deserve each other they are rubbish and annoying


Maybe Sonia will get back with Gus.. he really cared for her... I never understood why she got with Martin.. how can you love someone who killed the true love of you life??

----------


## shelleyspecs

omg she doesnt want a life of fruit n veg anyway...lol

----------


## lollymay

> Maybe Sonia will get back with Gus.. he really cared for her... I never understood why she got with Martin.. how can you love someone who killed the true love of you life??


i didnt understand that one either

----------


## Jada-GDR

put some drama in, i expect
the couple are useless i'm glad they're splitting sonia SHOULD get back with gus, but martin deserves to be axed. he's a good actor and all, but his character's just BORING and what's with the hair? he looks like one of the beatles  :Rotfl:

----------


## Debs

> put some drama in, i expect
> the couple are useless i'm glad they're splitting sonia SHOULD get back with gus, but martin deserves to be axed. he's a good actor and all, but his character's just BORING and what's with the hair? he looks like one of the beatles


awwww i want them to stay together! why cant soaps have at least one young happy married couple

----------


## Jada-GDR

*i like them together but they honestly cant keep doing this to eachother. Martin and Sarah, Sonia and NAOMI  , Martin and dawn... its just not right  *

----------


## xsoftladybugx

> awwww i want them to stay together! why cant soaps have at least one young happy married couple



Are Sonia and Martin actually happy though?!

----------


## Kim

> Are Sonia and Martin actually happy though?!


Not any more....

----------


## Surfer Rosa

> Martin and Dawn!!! 
> 
> i really hope they dont split martin and sonia up


I hate when the split good couples up and Sonia and Martin are good together...

(Hi by the way!)

----------


## Jada-GDR

*hopeful course of the future...

-Martin sleeps with dawn and sonia leaves him
-Sonia takes martin back but then leaves him AGAIN when she discovers that she's got HIV thanks to his "canoodlings" with dawn (wouldn't that be unexpected?)
-Martin tries to kill himself  (but it doesnt work)
-sonia and gus get together
-sonia discovers that she doesn't have HIV at all and she and martin remain friendly
-martin gets together with pat
-gus beds wellard and sonia leaves him
-sonia murders martin because he wont agree to have his hair re-styled
-sonia is jailed for murdering martin
-martin is ALIVE and visits sonia in jail using one of the following lines:
"Ello princess"
"Ello mum"
"Ello sweetheart"
-gus and martin both propose to sonia at the same time (despite her trying to murer him - this is ee for gods sake) but she rejects them both and gets together with jim
-dot ges depressed and forgets to wash her hair
-naomi snogs dawn
-naomi and dawn become a couple
-martin and sonia kill eachother when they ge drunk at the butchers*

----------


## the_watts_rule

Lol, I don't think EE will do most of that. Good idea thoughs.

----------


## twinkle_eyes83

whats happening with the chloe thing i thought well what i read she goes to stay with them

----------


## [email protected]

such a shame young couples marriages dont seem to last  :Nono:

----------


## Siobhan

> *hopeful course of the future...
> 
> -Martin sleeps with dawn and sonia leaves him
> -Sonia takes martin back but then leaves him AGAIN when she discovers that she's got HIV thanks to his "canoodlings" with dawn (wouldn't that be unexpected?)
> -Martin tries to kill himself  (but it doesnt work)
> -sonia and gus get together
> -sonia discovers that she doesn't have HIV at all and she and martin remain friendly
> -martin gets together with pat
> -gus beds wellard and sonia leaves him
> ...


I can only see one thing wrong with this.. I don't like sonia getting with Jim cause its her grandad.. can she just not realise that the snog with Naomi make her realise she might be lesbian and get with Dot????

----------


## Kim

> whats happening with the chloe thing i thought well what i read she goes to stay with them


I heard they get her back after her Gran Margaret dies of a heart attack or something.

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> I heard they get her back after her Gran Margaret dies of a heart attack or something.


I heard that too,when is that happenning??

----------


## Jada-GDR

*soon hopefully*

----------


## littlemo

> Maybe Sonia will get back with Gus.. he really cared for her... I never understood why she got with Martin.. how can you love someone who killed the true love of you life??


Gus is a nice friend to Sonia, but she's never loved him. Even when they were in a relationship she thought of him more as a friend than a lover. And when she got back with Jamie (while her and Gus were seeing each other), she didn't even think he'd be upset, because she didn't count their romance as important. I don't think there's really a chance for those two, he's too simple for her. 

I understand Martin and Sonia's relationship, when they started going out they had a lot in common (including a daughter). They've been through a lot together, and they can really talk (or used to) that's really important. I want them to make a go of things.

I don't understand Sonia's attitude of late. She's has a complete disregard for Martin's feelings. She just seems very selfish. Things definetely need to change.

----------


## Siobhan

Sonia attitude to Martin, is this because she feels let down by him? he went to rebeccas party and then tried to cover it up... I would feel let down badly if the man I loved who told me to move on from my daughter, went to her party, with him mum, and then lied to me....

----------


## stewartie2001

i am not saying by any means i agree with what martin does but i have to say hes not having all that easy a time of it either and its plain to see how he feels.I can see Sonia's career is important to her( and i am in the same boat) and i do admiore her but she needs to be careful to still pay attention to martin.Its true, i think what they say that if one partner pays away then its not a happy marriage.Fault on both sides id say, not just Martin

----------


## Siobhan

Oh yeah both are at fault.. Sonia is swamped with college stuff and Martin feels neglected...

----------


## sarah21

> Sonia attitude to Martin, is this because she feels let down by him? he went to rebeccas party and then tried to cover it up... I would feel let down badly if the man I loved who told me to move on from my daughter, went to her party, with him mum, and then lied to me....


Yes exactly. Also Sonia has developed new interests and Martin isn't showing any interest in them at all. You can't ignore your partner like this. All Sonia is trying to do is train to become a nurse, so that she can better herself and have a career.

She didn't moan when Martin went off for a week to Asif's stag week and left her with his mother when things were really bad. She didn't give him a hard time over Sarah either. He is equally to blame as he should show an interest in what she is doing.

----------


## Siobhan

I am agreeing with Sonia... she is trying to better herself and she does feel let down alot by Martin.. must also be difficult living with your mother in law especially when your husband always sides with his mother.

----------


## stewartie2001

and a mother in law like pauline too.....lol...

----------


## littlemo

> I am agreeing with Sonia... she is trying to better herself and she does feel let down alot by Martin.. must also be difficult living with your mother in law especially when your husband always sides with his mother.


I still feel bad for Martin. I agree that Sonia should have a career, but that shouldn't be a substitute for her husband. It just seems as if lately she has thought Martin's boring, i'll go and have fun with my friends. Like she regrets being tied down to him, and spending time with her friends is more fun. It probably would have been better if she had gone off and did the college thing, before she got married.  It might just be the way it comes across though. 

I think Sonia did try at the beginning to include him in whatever her college friends were doing, but he doesn't like the crowd, because he doesn't have anything in common with them. So Sonia should spend time with Martin alone.

As for the whole Rebecca thing he made a mistake. It's difficult to know what to do in that situation. Especially when Sonia's mood swings tend to go up and down like a yoyo. 

Just to point out I do like Sonia, I'm just trying to see it from an opposite view point.

----------


## Bryan

i think this was hinted heavily last night that theres something between martin and dawn, so maybe this is true...

----------


## the_watts_rule

> i think this was hinted heavily last night that theres something between martin and dawn, so maybe this is true...


Sounds Good, Fireworks will be set off lol

----------


## Siobhan

> I still feel bad for Martin. I agree that Sonia should have a career, but that shouldn't be a substitute for her husband. It just seems as if lately she has thought Martin's boring, i'll go and have fun with my friends. Like she regrets being tied down to him, and spending time with her friends is more fun. It probably would have been better if she had gone off and did the college thing, before she got married. It might just be the way it comes across though. 
> 
> I think Sonia did try at the beginning to include him in whatever her college friends were doing, but he doesn't like the crowd, because he doesn't have anything in common with them. So Sonia should spend time with Martin alone.
> 
> As for the whole Rebecca thing he made a mistake. It's difficult to know what to do in that situation. Especially when Sonia's mood swings tend to go up and down like a yoyo. 
> 
> Just to point out I do like Sonia, I'm just trying to see it from an opposite view point.


That is true and I like Martin too but he did always choose his mum over her and that alone can cause stress on a relationships let alone trying to have a career and worry about a child too

----------


## tammyy2j

Good Martin and Sonia are a boring couple

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> i think this was hinted heavily last night that theres something between martin and dawn, so maybe this is true...


In response to your post, just remove the word 'maybe' from it and you have your answer.   :Cool:

----------


## the_watts_rule

> Good Martin and Sonia are a boring couple


Not all the time.

----------


## Kim

Just lately they have been.

----------


## littlemo

He was good at finding out the truth about Naomi and Sonia tonight, wasn't he?! (well partial truth). I'm glad things have finally been revealed and Sonia and Martin can now attempt to sort out their differences. Perhaps time apart from each other would make them realise what they have. 

I really like Martin and Sonia as a couple. For so long they had an amazing marriage, but things have come between them a bit, and I think part of it is to do with Sonia spending lots of time with her friends, and not making room for Martin in her life. They need to find a common ground. Something which they both enjoy doing, and is just as important as whatever Sonia happens to be doing with her friends.

----------


## crazygirl

sharon marshall said martin gets off with someone its out of 3 women carly wicks, denise fox & dawn swann! does anyone have any idea which one it is?

----------


## Florijo

Denise Fox? She is the mother is she not of the new family coming in, that is meant to be Kevin's lost interest. Are you sure it was not Chelsea Fox, her daughter.

----------


## crazygirl

[QUOTE=Florijo]Denise Fox? She is the mother is she not of the new family coming in, that is meant to be Kevin's lost interest. Are you sure it was not Chelsea Fox, her daughter.[/QUOTE) sorry my mistake i have just checked!
i have it on my sky+ box (sad me) yes it is chelsea fox not denise   :Lol:  
sorry about that

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i heard that aswell i think it will be carley or dawn

----------


## Siobhan

> i heard that aswell i think it will be carley or dawn


It was in one of the soap mags that is Carly or Dawn.. Carly helps him getting over his marriage as she has just split up with her husband so my money is on her

----------


## eastenders mad

I thought it was going to be Dawn

----------


## x Amby x

I hope its Dawn, i think that Dawn and Martin have a spark between them, and they have flirted back and forth since they met each other wheras Carly hasn't been on the Square that long!

----------


## willow

i think he will probably have a go with both of them!!!!!

----------


## prettypayal

i was hoping that sonia and martin would get back together

----------


## littlemo

> i was hoping that sonia and martin would get back together


Maybe sometime in the future, but not for a long while I reckon!

I know it's not Chelsea he goes out with because she's going to be having a fling with Grant. I'd actually prefer it to be Carly, because she seems a bit more fun, and I reckon she needs somebody to keep her mind off Nico (even though I would have liked to have seen more of Nico, it's a shame he's left).

I think it's great Martin's going to have someone new. I think he's great! He deserves happiness.

----------


## matt1378

yeah i reckon it will be Carly

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I said in a topic that asked who we would like to see get together that i would love to see him be with Carly so i hope its her and i hope Pauline doesnt try and ruin it like she did with that girl lastnight

----------


## crazygirl

that paulinr fowler is a pain in the bum! how embarrassing for martin when he was with that girl last night

----------


## JustJodi

> sharon marshall said martin gets off with someone its out of 3 women carly wicks, denise fox & dawn swann! does anyone have any idea which one it is?


*I would like to see him with either Dawn or Carly,,,, since none of us have really seen what this Denise person looks like,, so I suggest we just wait till the family takes up residence on the square before taking any more guesses*

----------


## soapyclean

crazygirl, Pauline knew that Martin wasn't going to make the pain go away by sleeping with anybody. So it was good that she interfered, save Martin heart ache in the morning, so hope he gets with Carly just as Sonia wants him back  :Rotfl:

----------


## xcutiekatiex

i rekon it will probabaly be  carley

----------


## littlemo

> crazygirl, Pauline knew that Martin wasn't going to make the pain go away by sleeping with anybody. So it was good that she interfered, save Martin heart ache in the morning, so hope he gets with Carly just as Sonia wants him back


It's true he wouldn't have made the pain go away, but it is still incredibly embarrassing! He's 20. His mother needs to mind her own business. 

I don't know why he didn't move out when he married Sonia. Sonia's got her independence now living out of Pauline's, I find it strange Martin doesn't want the same thing.

----------


## kinkybootz

I thought it was going to be dawn, but good luck to him as he having bad time, date them all ha ha

----------


## crazygirl

> crazygirl, Pauline knew that Martin wasn't going to make the pain go away by sleeping with anybody. So it was good that she interfered, save Martin heart ache in the morning, so hope he gets with Carly just as Sonia wants him back


let sonia have a taste of her own medicine now that would be funny

----------


## livergirl24

i think they should bring in some girl in sonias family and for martin to get with her that would ruffle sonias feathers a bit lol 
i hope martin gets with carly shes not as up tight as dawn

----------


## Jada-GDR

it says in inside soap that it could be carly or dawn. pooh, he needs someone with more personality. like pat  :Big Grin:

----------


## soapyclean

OH yeah Pat and Martin, can just see it rofl  :Big Grin:

----------


## eastenders mad

eugh that will be rather werid i don't think that will happen

----------


## tammyy2j

Good for him i think it will be Dawn or Carly not Denise

----------


## Richie_lecturer

According to the Sun and ITV1 Teletext, P.300 (news headlines).  

Apparently he's leaving at the same time as Sonia, although in his case it doesn't look like he wants to return.  I think this news is true, as there's a quote from James himself, speaking to the Sun.

Blimey Pauline's going to be a bit isolated.

----------


## Rach33

just read it myself and I'm not surprised there is not much more left to do with Martin

----------


## Lindy

If it's true i'm sure Eastenders will confirm after the bank holiday weekend.

----------


## Florijo

This is more than likely to be true. I don't think he had much choice and I don't blame him. I can't help but think that neither James nor Natalie were that happy that TPTB split Martin and Sonia up and that is why they have decided to leave, plus they must have gotten bored of the naff storylines they have been given. It is always sad to see a long standing character decide to leave. I just hope that June Brown, Adam Woodyatt nor Pam St Clement are next on the exit list.

----------


## lollymay

Its a shame that hes leaving but the martin caracter hasn't had any really good story lines. does mean the end of the rebecca carachter then?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Well I won't miss him.


 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Kim

This has been confirmed in today's sun.

----------


## Jojo

Good to see Martin will enjoy himself loads with the laydees before he goes though  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Shame, but he has been in it for yonks and theres not an awful lot more they can do with Martin - perhaps they will leave together and decide to make a completely fresh start away from everything including Pauline  :Searchme:

----------


## Siobhan

> Good to see Martin will enjoy himself loads with the laydees before he goes though  
> 
> Shame, but he has been in it for yonks and theres not an awful lot more they can do with Martin - perhaps they will leave together and decide to make a completely fresh start away from everything including Pauline


that would be good but sonia is coming back so how would she do that and explain why Martin is not coming back  :Searchme:

----------


## Jojo

Reading article Kim posted it said the door was being left open so who knows - maybe Sonia is going to be another Sharon (oh please help us!! )  :Rotfl:

----------


## Siobhan

> Reading article Kim posted it said the door was being left open so who knows - maybe Sonia is going to be another Sharon (oh please help us!! )


I loved the way the articule says "fan's are gripped with the current storyline...." yeah gripped to a book they picked up cause they are not watching the most boring storyline for them to date

----------


## Jojo

> I loved the way the articule says "fan's are gripped with the current storyline...." yeah gripped to a book they picked up cause they are not watching the most boring storyline for them to date


 And gripped to watching Corrie or Emmerdale instead cos its so dire at the moment  :Rotfl:   Needless to say, my sky + has been overactive of late again  :Lol:

----------


## Bryan

EastEnders actor James Alexandrou has decided it's time to leave Albert Square after playing Martin Fowler for 10 years.

The news comes only a week after Alexandrou's on-screen wife Natalie Cassidy, who plays Sonia, announced she was to take a break.

Of his departure, he told The Sun: "I've decided to leave the show to experience other aspects of my industry.

"Having turned 21, I feel it is an appropriate time to go. I owe everything to the show. But I would love to come back one day."

"I owe everything to the show. I would love to come back one day - that is, if EastEnders will have me.

A BBC spokesman told DS: "James has been a fantastic member of the cast and he goes with our best wishes. His character will not be killed off and the door will be left open for a potential return."

Alexandrou's final scenes are scheduled to be filmed in the summer of next year and look set to be aired in the autumn.

----------


## littlemo

Him and Sonia are leaving at the same time. Maybe they will realise that they should give their marriage another go. But that they can't do it in Walford because of Naomi and Pauline giving them a hard time. 

I'm not sure what will happen to Rebecca. Either she could go with Martin and Sonia or stay with Pauline in Walford. But I don't think Sonia would be happy about that.

----------


## Em

sonia will be back though, so even if they leave together it wont end happily. I think he is a good actor, and can see why hes leaving as there isnt really anywhere else for his character to go.

----------


## x Amby x

Oh i don't want James to leave!  :Sad:  lol! I hope he comesback someday! I think that Martin and Sonia will leave together!

----------


## Emmak2005

> According to the Sun and ITV1 Teletext, P.300 (news headlines). 
> 
> Apparently he's leaving at the same time as Sonia, although in his case it doesn't look like he wants to return. I think this news is true, as there's a quote from James himself, speaking to the Sun.
> 
> Blimey Pauline's going to be a bit isolated.


Hi. Well I just read this story on digital spy and was a little surprised. But he's on screen till the summer of 2007 at least. It wouldn't surprise me if Natalie Cassidy (who plays screen wife Sonia) decided to persue other aspects of her career with a permanant break from the show.

James has been in ee now for 10 years (or near enough anyway) and that's almost a lifetime to be in the same job for that long. So no wonder he has decided to spread his wings a bit. Good luck to him I say. If you believe you have the talent (which his stint on the show has proved) then why not move forward with your goals I say.

----------


## Florijo

I think James might follow Susan Tully's (Michelle Fowler) lead and go into directing as I've read he has done/is doing a directing course or something to do with directing anyway.

----------


## callummc

only a few words to say on this sbject,good ridance to bad rubbish

----------


## sarah21

Why is this in the spoilers when Natalie leaving is in the rumours? Natalie's is the one that has been confirmed.

I'm sorry to see both of them go. They are great young actors and although some of the kids on here don't like or understand the current storyline, everyone is talking about it.

As for there is nothing more they can do with them, what a load of rubbish. There is loads more for them to do and I hope they will be back one day. Good luck to them both.

----------


## Siobhan

> Why is this in the spoilers when Natalie leaving is in the rumours? Natalie's is the one that has been confirmed.
> 
> I'm sorry to see both of them go. They are great young actors and although some of the kids on here don't like or understand the current storyline, everyone is talking about it.
> 
> As for there is nothing more they can do with them, what a load of rubbish. There is loads more for them to do and I hope they will be back one day. Good luck to them both.


Natalie was only confirmed last night.. have moved it now as both have been confirmed now

----------


## Jojo

I was just going to say this has now been confirmed by the BBC....

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I am sad to see Martin go as he and Sonia have both been great characters but i think it was about time Martin had left as in my opinion, his character has ran out of steam and i can't see him in any more exciting storylines. Also Martin and Sonia haven't been getting the most brilliant storylines of late either. I just hope that this won't be the "will they leave together or leave apart" scenario like they did with Kat and Alfie  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Well i wish James all the luck for the future  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

Goodbye Martin, good riddance. Whats the betting he will come back begging for a job when his new career fails.

----------


## Abi

All i can say, is about time! He's been a useless charcter for months now, its about time someone made the decision to get rid of him. Good riddance.

----------


## matt1378

who's gonna run the fruit n veg stall?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Freddie Slater and Ben Mitchell.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> It is always sad to see a long standing character decide to leave. I just hope that June Brown, Adam Woodyatt nor Pam St Clement are next on the exit list.


June has just signed a two year contract to take her to 2008, when she will be 81.  Not sure if she will stay on after that.

----------


## eastenders mad

well Martin and Sonia have been it for to long i think they should both leave for good

----------


## Bryan

> All i can say, is about time! He's been a useless charcter for months now, its about time someone made the decision to get rid of him. Good riddance.


a step in the right direction for Eastenders, getting rid of the dead wood

the problem with this show, more than the other soaps, is that there are some characters they never get rid of because of the time theyve been on the show etc... but some are just useless and are wasting spaces that could be taken up by fresh and exciting characters such as Jack, Bradley and Kevin. 

Remove the Smiths! Remove the Beales! Remove Gary and Minty! Then i shall be happy...

----------


## crazygirl

martin is so boring he always has been so im glad to see the end of him

----------


## Florijo

Martin is only boring cos the writers have made him so boring by giving him rubbish storylines.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> who's gonna run the fruit n veg stall?


My bet is that it might be Darren as he is becoming new to the business industry and i think it would be good for him if he worked on a fruit and veg stall  :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> well Martin and Sonia have been it for to long i think they should both leave for good


By that logic, Pauline, Ian, Dot, Pat, Sharon, and the Mitchells are in the firing line.  Well Sharon and the Mitchells can go ( :Stick Out Tongue: ) but the others are irreplacable.    :Nono:  

 :Confused:

----------


## crazygirl

> Martin is only boring cos the writers have made him so boring by giving him rubbish storylines.


 i know! they have just made a boring character! and i dont think they should of really had him in all this time mark was the same

----------


## alan45

Oh please please kill off ALL the Mitchells  they are superfluous to requirements

----------


## Luna

omg i hope he comes back i love martin i think he's one of the best there

----------


## Richie_lecturer

That must speak volumes then.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kim

> well Martin and Sonia have been it for to long i think they should both leave for good


It looks like they will. I know the door is being left open for them but how many characters of similar significance to the show as Sonia and Martin have actually returned?

----------


## Kim

> who's gonna run the fruit n veg stall?


Joe maybe? But I wish it would just vanish. The only thing interesting centered around that stall was when Phil knocked it over!

----------


## Bryan

Martin will return for Pauline's funeral, Sonia for Jim's/Dot's...we wont have seen the last of them...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## di marco

> Martin will return for Pauline's funeral, Sonia for Jim's/Dot's...we wont have seen the last of them...


not necessarily, some really lame excuse might be thought up instead..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bryan

> not necessarily, some really lame excuse might be thought up instead.....


well natalie has basically stated she wants to return...so she will do at some point and she would have to agree, that is the most logical reason to return, after all Jim and Dot are all that keeps her in Walford these days since the Jackson clan have dissapeared.

----------


## Em

I think they will probably both comeback at some point, they dont seem the type to forget where they came from!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I hope they both do come back in the future as the door has been left open for them and parts of both Martin and Sonia's family still live in the Square so this could be a plausible way for them to return  :Smile:

----------


## Kim

> a step in the right direction for Eastenders, getting rid of the dead wood


What gets me is that EE bosses didn't actually give James the boot, he chose to go. And they say they will miss him greatly.

----------


## Bryan

> What gets me is that EE bosses didn't actually give James the boot, he chose to go. And they say they will miss him greatly.


i know what you mean... eastenders is afraid to get rid of some characters becuase of the time theyve been there

if they had thier way we'd still see charlie, big mo, dot, pauline, ian and co on our screens in 20 years time if they are still alive...

----------


## chance

Long time coming,ive never really taken to martin.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I wonder what his exit storyline will be?

Perhaps the residents revolt when they finally discover the fruit and veg on the Fowler's stall is, in actual fact, plastic and not fruit at all.  Martin then decides to move the stall to America, close to Michelle's home, where the Lanky Moron becomes the Yanky Moron.  :Cool:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

This is my theory:
I think that Naomi and Sonia will want to get married but Martin can't face his ex-wife marrying her girlfriend and realises he won't be able to cope at all seeing Naomi and Sonia together happily married living on the other side of the Square so he decides he wants to leave Walford and have a fresh start so he gets in touch with Michelle in America and leaves on the day before Sonia and Naomi's wedding.
(Martin leaves)

On their wedding day, Sonia realises that Martin has left the Square because he can't bear to see her getting married and when Pauline goes round to see Sonia as she is about to go to the church, Pauline shouts at her and slaps her and accuses her of ruining her son's life. Sonia begins to feel guilty and can't face marrying Naomi. Also Jim still can't accept that Sonia wants to marry Naomi and afraid of dissapointing her granddad, she decides not to go through with the wedding. She goes to pack her things and breaks down into tears as she leaves a note for Naomi explaining herself and how much she loves her. She leaves Rebecca on Pauline's doorstep and leaves a note saying that Martin deserves their daughter after all the pain she put him through. She goes to the airport and she jets off on a plane wiping a tear from her eye.
(Sonia leaves)

What does everyone think??  :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

> This is my theory:
> I think that Naomi and Sonia will want to get married but Martin can't face his ex-wife marrying her girlfriend and realises he won't be able to cope at all seeing Naomi and Sonia together happily married living on the other side of the Square so he decides he wants to leave Walford and have a fresh start so he gets in touch with Michelle in America and leaves on the day before Sonia and Naomi's wedding.
> (Martin leaves)
> 
> On their wedding day, Sonia realises that Martin has left the Square because he can't bear to see her getting married and when Pauline goes round to see Sonia as she is about to go to the church, Pauline shouts at her and slaps her and accuses her of ruining her son's life. Sonia begins to feel guilty and can't face marrying Naomi. Also Jim still can't accept that Sonia wants to marry Naomi and afraid of dissapointing her granddad, she decides not to go through with the wedding. She goes to pack her things and breaks down into tears as she leaves a note for Naomi explaining herself and how much she loves her. She leaves Rebecca on Pauline's doorstep and leaves a note saying that Martin deserves their daughter after all the pain she put him through. She goes to the airport and she jets off on a plane wiping a tear from her eye.
> (Sonia leaves)
> 
> What does everyone think??


why would she feel guilty a year down the line... shes already hurting martin and tearing the folwers apart... if she dont care now then she wont care in a years time

good theorey tough, just cant see it happeneing as Sonia is becoming a very selfish character of late

----------


## Em

I think sonia should kill naomi (just to be on the safe side with the other two leaving i dont want her to stay) in a jealous rage as naomi realises she really loves pat.

----------


## Kim

> why would she feel guilty a year down the line... shes already hurting martin and tearing the folwers apart... if she dont care now then she wont care in a years time
> 
> good theorey tough, just cant see it happeneing as Sonia is becoming a very selfish character of late


The Sun seemed to be suggesting that Martin and Sonia would reunite and leave with Rebecca.

----------


## melmarshall858

If they have got to leave i think that would be an ideal ending for them you could definately understand why they would move away from Pauline and Walford to do so. I just hope that then they wouldn't have Sonia return a year or so later saying Martin is dead or they split up and ruin yet another happy ending.

----------


## Bryan

> The Sun seemed to be suggesting that Martin and Sonia would reunite and leave with Rebecca.


this would be pointless... she doesnt love him no more and shes become lesbian... it will just ridicule the storyline department and the show as a whole if that happens

besides it can only be speculation as to what storylines will be happening in a year and a halfs time...

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I think that Martin and Sonia's exits could be totally unrelated to the current storyline with Naomi and Sonia. Anything can happen with Martin and Sonia between now and next summer  :Smile:

----------


## chocolate

for some reason i dont think naomi and sonia will last dont know why? i think i heard it somewhere cant remember, neway im actaually gutted that martin is leavin , even though ther isnt really any good storylines, now that sonia is with naomi, im not gutted about sonia leavin (even though natalie cassidy is a great actress) , just want naomi to leave.

----------


## Becksfanz

oh boy i cant wait for his leaving scenes as he has become borrriiingggg! and his storylines are crap

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I am getting a bit bored of him anyways. He did well...

----------


## tammyy2j

Martin and Sonia became boring as soon as they hooked up and got married. I hope Martin kills Sonia and Naomi and leaves Walford then.

----------


## dddMac1

good luck to James Alexandrou will miss him

----------


## Perdita

James Alexandrou has said that he is not ruling out a return to EastEnders.

The 28-year-old actor joined the BBC One soap as Martin Fowler in 1996, later leaving in 2007.

Despite Alexandrou's screen wife Sonia (Natalie Cassidy) returning to Albert Square this year, he has said that he will not be coming back to the show any time soon.

Speaking to What's On TV, Alexandrou said: "Natalie called me when she went back in it and she was so happy and it seems like there's a really nice atmosphere there, and I know that when Danny Dyer came in it really energised it and he's great for the show.

"For the first time in a long time, I was really going, 'Could I do it? Could I do it?' But I don't think the time's right for me right now. But it's never a no - it's just not right now."

Alexandrou, who is currently starring in a West End production of Othello as Iago, told Digital Spy in 2011 that he was not interested in returning to EastEnders in the foreseeable future.

----------


## Timalay

Why don't EastEnders bring back Martin now we've got Sonia and Rebecca back.  Ok if James Alexandrou doesn't want to do it, just recast him (wouldn't be the first time EastEnders have done this).

----------

Perdita (03-10-2014)

----------


## Scarlet Fever

> Why don't EastEnders bring back Martin now we've got Sonia and Rebecca back.  Ok if James Alexandrou doesn't want to do it, just recast him (wouldn't be the first time EastEnders have done this).


Agreed - it wouldnt be too hard to recast, I think it would be really good to bring him back.

----------


## Scarlet Fever

> Why don't EastEnders bring back Martin now we've got Sonia and Rebecca back.  Ok if James Alexandrou doesn't want to do it, just recast him (wouldn't be the first time EastEnders have done this).


Agreed - it wouldnt be too hard to recast, I think it would be really good to bring him back.

----------


## Timalay

I think the way EE producers have Sonia at moment, it make very unbelievable they she really is back with Martin.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders bosses have recast Albert Square original Martin Fowler.

Jon Peyton Price and James Alexandrou have portrayed Martin Fowler on and off since 1985, but now James Bye will be taking on the role.

James Bye
Â© Twitter / James Bye
James Bye is taking over the role of Martin Fowler

Bye announced that "it is an honour" for him to be joining the cast of EastEnders.

"It's a huge opportunity for me to put my own stamp on an iconic character and I can't wait to get started," he added.

EastEnders producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins said that the recasting had been undertaken with the endorsement of James Alexandrou, who played Martin from 1996 to 2007.

"With James Alexandrou's blessing - something which was very important to us - we have recast everyman Martin Fowler after extensive auditions," Treadwell-Collins said.

He added: "Martin is an EastEnders original - the first baby born on the Square and part of the show's roots - and, as we celebrate 30 years on Albert Square, it's important to look backwards as we move forwards."

Troubled Martin's most well-known storyline involved his marriage to Sonia (Natalie Cassidy), who recently returned to Albert Square when the couple's relationship hit a rough patch.

Martin will be attempting to repair his marriage when he shows up on the Square this winter.

New EastEnders cast addition Bye's previous screen credits include parts in The Great Train Robbery and The Hooligan Factory.

EastEnders insiders first tipped that a major character would be recast several weeks ago.

----------

maidmarian (12-10-2014)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders bosses have recast Albert Square original Martin Fowler.

Jon Peyton Price and James Alexandrou have portrayed Martin Fowler on and off since 1985, but now James Bye will be taking on the role.

James Bye as Martin Fowler in EastEnders
Â© BBC
James Bye as Martin Fowler in EastEnders

Bye announced that "it is an honour" for him to be joining the cast of EastEnders.

"It's a huge opportunity for me to put my own stamp on an iconic character and I can't wait to get started," he added.

EastEnders producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins said that the recasting had been undertaken with the endorsement of James Alexandrou, who played Martin from 1996 to 2007.

"With James Alexandrou's blessing - something which was very important to us - we have recast everyman Martin Fowler after extensive auditions," Treadwell-Collins said. "Martin is an EastEnders original - the first baby born on the Square and part of the show's roots - and, as we celebrate 30 years on Albert Square, it's important to look backwards as we move forwards. 

"Our casting executive Julia Crampsie has found a genuine relatable London bloke in the talented James Bye - and we are sure that viewers old and new will soon warm to Martin Fowler's charms as he returns home to Walford."

Troubled Martin's most well-known storyline involved his marriage to Sonia (Natalie Cassidy), who recently returned to Albert Square when the couple's relationship hit a rough patch.

Martin will be attempting to repair his marriage when he shows up on the Square this winter.

New EastEnders cast addition Bye's previous screen credits include parts in The Great Train Robbery and The Hooligan Factory.

EastEnders insiders first tipped that a major character would be recast last week. 


_He does look quite like James Alexandrou_

----------

Dazzle (12-10-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is he coming back full time or was it an once off appearance, I thought with a recast he would be around full time

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Is he coming back full time or was it an once off appearance, I thought with a recast he would be around full time


I saw him in a cast photo when they were shooting the Lucy Murder trailer so I am confident its not the last we'll see of him.

----------

Dazzle (06-02-2015), lizann (06-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## lizann

he will be at ian's wedding

----------

Dazzle (07-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Looks like he is back in live week from the trailer as I think its him that breaks down the door of where Nicks body is.

----------

Dazzle (14-02-2015), lizann (14-02-2015), tammyy2j (15-02-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Looks like he is back in live week from the trailer as I think its him that breaks down the door of where Nicks body is.


 Oh yes, nice touch as Arthur Fowler was one of those who broke down the door to find Reg Cox in the first episode. Sharon should be with him.

----------

Dazzle (14-02-2015), lizann (14-02-2015), tammyy2j (15-02-2015)

----------


## Katy

Had a feeling he may reappear. 

Funnily enough James Alexandrou has been on our screens a bit recently, Silent Witness and Casualty in the last few weeks.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

It looks like Kush and Stacey to me that join him.

----------


## lizann

> It looks like Kush and Stacey to me that join him.


he could be stacey's new fella

----------


## lizann

> It looks like Kush and Stacey to me that join him.


he could be stacey's new fella

----------


## tammyy2j

> he could be stacey's new fella


Did they ever meet before?

----------


## Perdita

They should have done .. Stacey joined around 2004 and Martin left a couple of years later

----------


## lizann

> They should have done .. Stacey joined around 2004 and Martin left a couple of years later


she didn't know him last night but he has a different head now too  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (18-02-2015), parkerman (18-02-2015), tammyy2j (18-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

> They should have done .. Stacey joined around 2004 and Martin left a couple of years later


she didn't know him last night but he has a different head now too  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Perdita (18-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Easy to never see or meet your neighbours on Albert Square, I guess    :Lol:

----------


## lizann

a bit of chatter on twitter of him and cindy getting very close, liam losing a gf to uncle marty

----------


## Kim

> a bit of chatter on twitter of him and cindy getting very close, liam losing a gf to uncle marty


I doubt it to be honest. Although Cindy is 16 now, Martin is nearly twice her age. There are some weird theories online sometimes, such as a fixation with Sharon and every new blonde female casting being Lola's mum.

----------

Dazzle (15-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> a bit of chatter on twitter of him and cindy getting very close, liam losing a gf to uncle marty


Wow, that would be extremely distasteful and would ruin Martin's character, so I can't see it happening either.

----------


## Perdita

Never expected a newly married Molly falling head over heels for Kevin Webster in Coronation Street but that happened ... so potentially this could happen but I would rather it did not  :Nono:

----------

Dazzle (15-03-2015), lizann (15-03-2015)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star James Bye has asked fans to give him a chance in the role of Martin Fowler.

Martin was played by James Alexandrou from 1996 to 2007, with Bye taking over the role last year.

James Bye as Martin Fowler in EastEnders
Â© BBC / Kieron McCarron
James Bye as Martin Fowler

Speaking about the recast on This Morning today (March 20), Bye said: "They are enormous shoes as James Alexandrou, who played Martin previously, did such a great job. 

"Obviously he was on it for quite a long time, so fans who watch EastEnders are going to still see him and say, 'That's Martin Fowler'.

"I still see him as Martin Fowler. So I can understand that people are maybe upset, although that is probably a bit strong. All I ask is that they give me a chance."

Bye also heaped praise upon actress Lindsey Coulson, who plays Martin's mother-in-law Carol Jackson.

Martin tells Rebecca she should live with Sonia.  
Â© BBC
Martin tells Rebecca she should live with Sonia

He said: "All of the actors on EastEnders are great but some of them are amazing. I was saying before that one of my favourite actresses away from EastEnders, and in it, is Lindsey Coulson. I get to do quite a lot of stuff with her and she is brilliant."

Speaking about Martin's secret, which viewers will see revealed on screen next week, Bye added: "He does have a big secret and that definitely affects the Sonia and Rebecca situation. 

"He is just a family man. He goes off the rails but he just wants to be back with Rebecca and have that 2.4 children relationship."

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' Martin Fowler is given fresh hope for a romance with Stacey Branning when he moves in with her next week.

The pair have struck up a friendship in recent weeks but Stacey (Lacey Turner) has made it clear that she isn't interested in anything more.

With Kat and Alfie Moon no longer around, Stacey has a spare room in her flat and propositions Martin (James Bye), who is keen to move out of Ian's house.

However, Stacey immediately regrets the offer when Martin gets the wrong end of the stick and takes her kind actions to mean something more.

After Martin apologises for his flirtatious behaviour, Stacey agrees to let him move in, but makes it clear that they will only ever be friends.

Martin gets the wrong idea with Stacey
Â© ITV
Martin gets the wrong idea with Stacey

Stacey accepts Martin's apology
Â© ITV
Stacey accepts Martin's apology

Despite agreeing to Stacey's conditions, it is evident that Martin has other ideas and he later tells Kush that he will be marrying Stacey within the year.

Later in the week, an optimistic Martin moves in with Stacey, but does she share the same feelings as him?

EastEnders airs these scenes on Monday, May 25 and Tuesday, May 26 at 7.30pm on BBC One.

----------

tammyy2j (19-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

James Bye has said that the current love square involving his character Martin Fowler will change dramatically over the coming weeks.

Upcoming episodes will see Martin rekindle his tenuous relationship with his flatmate Stacey Branning, but he is currently unaware of her feelings for his best friend Kush Kazemi.


Last night's episode of the soap saw Shabnam Masood learn that she was expecting Kush's baby, and a future storyline will also see Stacey fall pregnant as well. 

Speaking about what is coming up next in the complicated storyline, Bye said to Digital Spy: "The Shabnam, Kush, Stacey and Martin love square changes so dramatically over the next few weeks. 

"The viewer reaction will shift as the weeks go on. When I go on Twitter, the reactions change from night to night depending on what happens."

He also added: "There is more stuff coming up for Martin and Stacey and also for Martin and Kush. You find out more about Kush and Martin's friendship and just how far back they have been and how close they are. 

"Hopefully, down the line, you will see it all come to a head and they will have a scrap. Martin has absolutely no idea at the moment how Stacey feels about Kush."


Bye also admitted that he would like to see a tougher side to Martin if and when the truth about Stacey and Kush eventually comes out.

He said: "The beauty of playing Martin is that even though he is the mundane guy, when he has a drink, anything can happen. 

"I would like to see that side of Martin. He has come back a bit soppy and I don't know why he is being like that. He is a hopeless romantic and he does just want to be in a family, have a wife and be happy."

----------

Dazzle (28-06-2015), lizann (30-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

For 30 years Martin Fowler has been one of soap's most tragic characters - and there'll be no respite for him in 2016. But Martin's woes are great news for the man currently playing him, James Bye.
Martin, the first baby born in the soap in 1985, has lost his mother, father and brother, killed Jamie Mitchell, been stabbed, and seen his daughter abducted and his wife have a lesbian affair. Now his partner Stacey is having mental health problems after giving birth to the son Martin wrongly believes is his.
And James, who joined EastEnders a year ago, is delighted. 'It's incredible to think Martin's been on the Square so long. I think the emotional torment he's going through with girlfriend Stacey's declining mental health, which will inevitably worsen when he finds out his new son is not actually his, is a fitting way to mark it.'

Christmas saw Stacey, played by Lacey Turner, give birth to Arthur - named after Martin's father - during her daughter Lily's Nativity play, with Martin and the baby's real dad Kush Kazemi by her side.
Since then, market trader Martin's struggled to deal with Stacey's psychotic episodes. At first he put them down to her exhaustion after giving birth. But this week he realises it's serious when he finds her on the roof of the Queen Vic claiming Arthur's the Son of God. 'Martin then assures her he'll protect the three of them,' says James, 'which is nice, as he might have been expected to walk away.'

James researched Stacey's condition - known as postpartum psychosis - and spoke to sufferers. He discovered the anguish of fathers left home alone with their children while their loved ones are cared for in hospital. 'Martin is living through that, so learning about the condition and thinking what would be going through his head was important for me,' says James.

Coping with Stacey's mental health issues has been especially hard for Martin, says James, as 'he's been overjoyed about becoming a dad. He's desperate to have a family of his own, and to call the baby Arthur was important for him to continue his dad's legacy.'
James says it's only a matter of time before Martin faces the misery of discovering Arthur isn't his. 'I don't know when Martin will find out, but it's EastEnders so they won't be able to keep it hidden forever.'
Though as a married father of a two-year-old himself, James, 31, admits that finding out his son wasn't his 'would probably be the worst discovery I could ever make. I think Martin will implode. Or he might explode - it could go either way. I don't think he'll be able to deal with it.'
But when the eventual happens James will relish every moment. 'I feel blessed to have been given such a great storyline with an iconic character like Stacey,' he says. 'And Lacey Turner is a phenomenal actor. What she's been doing with this challenging plotline is amazing. If she doesn't win every award going I'll be so upset.' 
JAMES BYE'S TV FAVOURITES
Comedy I'm a big fan of Ricky Gervais and The Office. Working with him on the film Cemetery Junction was a wish fulfilled.
Drama Luther is brilliant. It's breathed new life into the crime-drama format. And it's British!
Sport I'm a golf nut.
Documentary Anything with animals. Blackfish, about how SeaWorld in the US treats its killer whales, made me feel guilty about going there as a kid.
Game show Michael Barrymore's Strike It Rich is my all-time favourite. It was very funny.
Reality show MasterChef. Gregg Wallace is my guilty pleasure! I love cooking but I don't know if I'd be good enough to compete.

FUNNIEST MOMENT
'There was one scene we shot on my fruit and veg stall where I was offering items at Â£2 each or three for a fiver. I made a mistake and shouted, âÂ£1 each or three for a fiver!â and I got all these tweets saying, âNo wonder you don't make any money!â' 


dailymail.co.uk

----------

Dazzle (10-01-2016), Glen1 (11-01-2016), Rear window (10-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star James Bye has teased a very turbulent time ahead for his character Martin Fowler.

Martin's life has been thrown into jeopardy since his partner Stacey Branning gave birth to baby Arthur over the Christmas period and immediately started suffering from postpartum psychosis.

Martin remains torn over how to best support both her and their son in coming episodes, but, of course, viewers know that his best friend Kush Kazemi is actually the biological father of the newborn.

Appearing on This Morning today (January 19), Bye discussed the challenging psychosis storyline and also hinted at more twists ahead for Martin.

Speaking about the baby plot, he said: "It's EastEnders so it is going to come out. I can't say whether we have filmed it or not because I will get an enormous slap on my wrists. 

"It gets layered on quite thick for Martin and it just keeps going and going. More things happen to him until the reveal.

"I am interested to see how they are going to do it. I've said this before but it will be a sink or swim moment for him."

Bye also praised the enormous amount of research that went into ensuring that Stacey's storyline was handled sensitively.

He said: "The research team at EastEnders have been incredible. We have managed to work with some of the charities like Mind and met these two incredible women who opened their stories up to me and Lacey [Turner]. 

"We had a long chat and they are just so brave to be able to do that and to tell us some really personal stuff. 

"When you get stories like this, I think Dom sat me and Lacey down and said, 'So you're going to have a child and he's going to be the son of God'. 

"You wonder how you are going to make it work and then you meet these women and they have been through so much more. It really helps to bring it to life."

----------

Dazzle (19-01-2016), Rear window (19-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

I know it's unfortunate and not anyone's fault but I can't somehow come to grips with the fact that this Martin is the same one that was born at the beginning of the soap and grew up in the Square and has a lot of history with residents there. As I said it's not James Bye's fault, but he's jut not James Alexandrou and he seems like someone new to me. I find it easy to forget that he grew up knowing Ian, Sharon, Dot, etc.etc.

----------

Dazzle (19-01-2016), lizann (22-01-2016), maidmarian (19-01-2016), Perdita (19-01-2016), tammyy2j (21-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I know it's unfortunate and not anyone's fault but I can't somehow come to grips with the fact that this Martin is the same one that was born at the beginning of the soap and grew up in the Square and has a lot of history with residents there. As I said it's not James Bye's fault, but he's jut not James Alexandrou and he seems like someone new to me. I find it easy to forget that he grew up knowing Ian, Sharon, Dot, etc.etc.


I am enjoying James as Martin

----------


## parkerman

> I am enjoying James as Martin


 I'm not saying he's not a good actor, just that he is different and "new" and I find it hard to get my head round the fact that he grew up with and knew all the old timers very well and was part of all the lives and stories that went on.

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2016), lizann (22-01-2016), tammyy2j (21-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I'm not saying he's not a good actor, just that he is different and "new" and I find it hard to get my head round the fact that he grew up with and knew all the old timers very well and was part of all the lives and stories that went on.


I agree. 

I like James Bye and think he plays Martin very well, but is he Pauline and Arthur's Martin or just another character who happens to have the same name?  I don't think the writing or acting is at fault, it's just that he's never shared any scenes with Pauline, Arthur, Mark or Michelle. Therefore, it's sometimes hard to reconcile the two Martins as the same character.  

I _know_ they're the same person but they don't necessarily _feel_ like the same person.  It might help if he spent more time reminiscing with Ian, Sharon and Dot.

----------

lizann (22-01-2016), maidmarian (22-01-2016), parkerman (22-01-2016), tammyy2j (21-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Yes the other Martin was quite villainous, a bad boy, a different personality

----------

lizann (22-01-2016), maidmarian (22-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Yes the other Martin was quite villainous, a bad boy, a different personality


 oh yes he was the devil, jamie killer, so what will he do to kush when truth outs

----------


## lizann

> Yes the other Martin was quite villainous, a bad boy, a different personality


 oh yes he was the devil, jamie killer, so what will he do to kush when truth outs

----------


## Dazzle

> Yes the other Martin was quite villainous, a bad boy, a different personality





> oh yes he was the devil, jamie killer, so what will he do to kush when truth outs


I admit my memory isn't very good but, as far as I can recall, the younger Martin was decent enough on the whole (though he was very rebellious and led Pauline a merry dance).  I clearly remember him growing marijuana in Arthur's shed.  :Big Grin: 

I know Jamie's death was an accident, but was Martin at fault and driving recklessly at the time?

----------


## lizann

was it a stolen car that martin was driving reckless and careless

----------


## Dazzle

> was it a stolen car that martin was driving reckless and careless


I just had a look on Wikipedia to refresh my memory about Martin. He was a right criminal as a teenager but grew out of it eventually. It says he was sentenced to six months for killing Jamie (though he only served two months), but doesn't give any further details.

----------


## lizann

is it bye bye james as martin

----------


## suzewebb

Cant believe im saying this but i really like this martin and think the actor has settled into the role brilliantly. Same with the lad playing ben (although i dont like any incarnation of ben)

----------

Dazzle (24-02-2016), lizann (23-01-2018), Perdita (30-12-2016), Rear window (24-02-2016), tammyy2j (24-02-2016)

----------


## Rear window

I want him to stay for Stacey.

----------

Dazzle (24-02-2016), Perdita (30-12-2016), sarah c (24-02-2016), tammyy2j (24-02-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I really like James as Martin and he is good in a couple with Stacey so want him back soon

I want a Slater Fowler wedding and Martin to be Arthur's real dad  :Cheer:

----------

Dazzle (24-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I really like James as Martin and he is good in a couple with Stacey so want him back soon
> 
> I want a Slater Fowler wedding and Martin to be Arthur's real dad


 the wedding is happening as she proposes

----------


## lizann

> I really like James as Martin and he is good in a couple with Stacey so want him back soon
> 
> I want a Slater Fowler wedding and Martin to be Arthur's real dad


 the wedding is happening as she proposes

----------


## lizann

andy the homeless builder gets martin to sell drugs

----------


## Dazzle

> andy the homeless builder gets martin to sell drugs


 :EEK!:

----------


## lizann

his paranoid and jealous of max but mates again with kush

----------

kaz21 (30-12-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

So poor Martin gets a month in prison worried for Stacey so was angry with the police in he explosion and Joyce "shoots" Johnny and can roam free

----------

lizann (13-09-2017), moonstorm (15-09-2017), parkerman (13-09-2017), Rear window (13-09-2017)

----------


## kaz21

Utterly ridiculous isn't it.

----------

Rear window (13-09-2017)

----------


## lizann

> his paranoid and jealous of max but mates again with kush


 guess he was right to be 

 hope he kicks stacey out now

----------

Rear window (26-12-2017), tammyy2j (27-12-2017)

----------


## lizann

anyone see revenge fling bonk up for him and whitney?

----------

Rear window (17-01-2018)

----------


## Rear window

> anyone see revenge fling bonk up for him and whitney?


I've gone without watching the last 3 episodes. 
Cold turkey. Easy.

Not being tempted back yet!

----------

Perdita (18-01-2018)

----------


## lizann

> Cant believe im saying this but i really like this martin and think the actor has settled into the role brilliantly. Same with the lad playing ben (although i dont like any incarnation of ben)


james bye is doing a fine job as martin, holds his own against lacey

is janine the legal owner of the house?

----------

kaz21 (23-01-2018), Perdita (23-01-2018), tammyy2j (23-01-2018)

----------


## lizann

would the show have the bottle to portray father's rights with martin getting custody, i know he isn't the biological father of lily and arthur but if kush backed him he might and ryan off scene, be good if stacey's sneaky trap of using hayley backfired

----------


## lizann

martin to cheat with ruby leading to staceys exit, online chatter

----------


## tammyy2j

Martin should call Ben's bluff and tell Lola, Callum and Pam what Ben is really like, record him threatening him and his family

----------

kaz21 (29-10-2019), lizann (29-10-2019)

----------


## lizann

out of control unhinged martin to hold linda ben keanu hostage and kill one (keanu is leaving)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> out of control unhinged martin to hold linda ben keanu hostage and kill one (keanu is leaving)


This is going too far with Martin I think.  The character would be ruined.

----------

mysangry (05-12-2019), parkerman (05-11-2019), tammyy2j (05-11-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

EastEnders fans can get a first look at one of this year's explosive Christmas stories as Martin Fowler holds a terrified Linda Carter at gunpoint.

Cast and crew have been spotted filming on location for shocking scenes, which see Martin (James Bye) fight with Linda (Kellie Bright) when she arrives at a derelict warehouse.

Martin has been edging closer to the dark side in recent weeks, after unwittingly becoming embroiled in Ben Mitchell's dark world.

By the time the festive season arrives, it looks like Martin's behaviour has become more sinister than ever â with these brand new pictures hinting at his most shocking move yet.

When a festive-looking Linda arrives at a disused warehouse over Christmas, she's left panic-stricken after hearing a mysterious gunshot.

Although Linda attempts to make a quick exit, she's spotted by Martin â who grabs her, with a gun in his waistband, as she desperately tries to break free.

Viewers will have to wait and see how the story unfolds, but the pictures also suggest that a departing Keanu Taylor will be heavily involved in this sinister Christmas plot.

Keanu will reportedly be in the warehouse at the time the gunshot goes off, so could this mean he will be leaving Walford in a coffin?

Digital Spy confirmed last week that Danny Walters is bowing out of his role as Keanu after two years.

Discussing Keanu's upcoming exit, EastEnders' executive producer Jon Sen said: "Keanu's story is set to come to a dramatic and blistering conclusion in the near future as one of the best kept secrets on the Square is finally revealed with devastating consequences.

"We'd all like to thank Danny for his nuanced performance as Keanu Taylor over the last two and half years. What Danny has brought to his character has been one of the reasons the 'Sheanu' affair has been such compulsive viewing for fans. Everyone at EastEnders wishes him well for the future."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/eas...-martin-keanu/

----------

Ruffed_lemur (05-11-2019)

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/eas...ory-christmas/

Hit and run storyline for Martin   :Sad:

----------


## tammyy2j

I do not think Martin killed Keanu as that would be too far for him to come back from

----------

kaz21 (26-12-2019)

----------


## mysangry

> I do not think Martin killed Keanu as that would be too far for him to come back from


Why was he not getting away quick from scene of the crime? coz he did not kill him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lizann

where is he living?

----------


## kaz21

At dots I think.

----------

lizann (28-05-2020)

----------


## lizann

well back married to ruby

----------


## lizann

james is doing strictly come dancing so what will time off be?

----------

